# Reviews of Wow Free Space girth?



## soloequestrian (1 July 2022)

Still on my quest to find a girth that suit us - has anyone tried the Free Space girth and what did you think?
Thanks
Other suggestions also gratefully received.


----------



## soloequestrian (2 July 2022)

Anyone?  They said they've sold thousands...


----------



## HashRouge (2 July 2022)

I'd never heard of them before but they look really interesting! Would there be any way to try one, say if you got a WOW fitter out? They're seriously pricey so can understand why you're looking for reviews first!


----------



## soloequestrian (2 July 2022)

Good thinking - the woman at Wow didn't suggest that but I will investigate!
I forgot to ask if they've come up with a good way of judging how tight the girth is, obviously the normal point to feel wouldn't work!


----------



## asmp (2 July 2022)

My saddle fitter showed one to us at Badminton and I thought it looked interesting.  I think she said she had one herself.  We are going to have a 
Wow saddle fitting soon.


----------



## ycbm (2 July 2022)

HashRouge said:



			Would there be any way to try one
		
Click to expand...


Free trial.




			This exciting new Free Space Girth from WOW will get your horse moving more freely or you can send it back.  We are that confident that your horse will be so much more comfortable.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## soloequestrian (2 July 2022)

The free trial was only for the first two weeks after release, it's ended now


----------



## Cragrat (2 July 2022)

It seems very similar to the Stubben Equi-soft, which my TB liked

https://www.daviddyersaddles.co.uk/product/stubben_leather_girth_equisoft


----------



## soloequestrian (3 July 2022)

Thanks, those do look interesting too.


----------



## ycbm (3 July 2022)

soloequestrian said:



			The free trial was only for the first two weeks after release, it's ended now 

Click to expand...

I copied that statement from their live website yesterday.  If you keep a screen grab,  buy one and then send it back used you can legally demand a refund,  I think.


https://firstthought.1.ekm.shop/free-space-girth-1519-p.asp

..


----------



## soloequestrian (3 July 2022)

Thanks, I really should have though more about that - I asked the woman at Wow and she said the trial had ended.  Didn't think to go back and check where I had read about it!  Will pursue....


----------



## asmp (3 July 2022)

Gosh, that’s a lot of money!  (nearly said wow 🙄). And it’s not even leather.


----------



## ycbm (5 July 2022)

I have ordered one.  Ludo has always been unsteady in the mouth and inconsistent in staying in front of my leg with his back up and carrying me.   I tried riding him today in a very loose girth and I thought there was an immediate difference,  so I came home and bought one.  

Check back for a report later in the week.  

I've screen shotted the page and fully intend to send it back for a refund if he doesn't think it's the best thing ever. 
.


----------



## soloequestrian (7 July 2022)

I eagerly anticipate the review!  If you do it as a separate thread could you signpost it here?  Quite fancy having a look at the Stubben Equi-soft too, as Cragrat said the idea looks similar.  It seems to have a slightly larger bearing surface too.


----------



## Red-1 (8 July 2022)

ycbm said:



			I have ordered one.  Ludo has always been unsteady in the mouth and inconsistent in staying in front of my leg with his back up and carrying me.   I tried riding him today in a very loose girth and I thought there was an immediate difference,  so I came home and bought one.  

Check back for a report later in the week.  

I've screen shotted the page and fully intend to send it back for a refund if he doesn't think it's the best thing ever. 
.
		
Click to expand...

I just went for a look, intending to try it, and the refund statement has gone :-( 

Maybe too many people sent them back 🤣


----------



## ycbm (8 July 2022)

It's arrived,  I'm picking it up at the post office on my way to the stables.  I'm really hoping that he likes it,  I  don't fancy a fight over a refund.  
.


----------



## soloequestrian (8 July 2022)

I have a screenshot of the returns offer from 3rd July, probably not close enough to the order date though?


----------



## ycbm (9 July 2022)

It was a bit at the Post Office,  not the girth but the girth has just arrived.  I have to say I'm impressed with the quality,  it's extremely difficult to tell it's not leather,  and I prefer synthetic for its cleanability.

For anyone thinking of ordering one,  order your normal girth size,  they add 3 inches to allow for the drop caused by the pad.  

My only criticism so far is that I think my girth straps are going to flap around because i fit the buckles as high as they will go to the flap (current biometrics advice),  but I can probably solve that with some elastic bands.  

I'll ride in it Monday now probably and report back.  
.


----------



## soloequestrian (9 July 2022)

ycbm said:



			My only criticism so far is that I think my girth straps are going to flap around because i fit the buckles as high as they will go to the flap (current biometrics advice),  but I can probably solve that with some elastic bands. .
		
Click to expand...

Are you using a shorter dressage style girth or a long one?


----------



## ycbm (9 July 2022)

soloequestrian said:



			Are you using a shorter dressage style girth or a long one?
		
Click to expand...

Short.


----------



## ycbm (11 July 2022)

Well that wasn't expected.

Absolutely TRANSFORMATIONAL from the very first step.

I've had to lengthen my hold on the reins,  and instead of putting him forward every few strides I was putting him forward every few minutes.  Free walk was particularly shocking.  I feel guilty now that I ever had a normal girth on him.

It's true to size, I was using exactly the same holes,  except that with 2 straps you can have one done up a hole shorter than the other so it fits better than the old girth. 

Criticisms are that they are using (industrial) rubber bands to control the tongue of the buckles instead of buying the sprung tongue buckles that are used on Harry Dabbs girths. Luckily I had an old HD girth and I've cut the buckles off that and replaced them.  It's easy to do.  There are no girth strap retainers,  but the rubber bands of the buckles do an excellent job of that.  I like the synthetic, it's virtually impossible to tell from leather and can be put under a tap.

It won't be going back, that's for sure.  
.


----------



## Petmurf (11 July 2022)

That’s sounds brilliant YCBM.

So you ordered 3 inches bigger? So if my boy is in a 38 inch would I go up to a 42 as there isn’t a 41?


----------



## ycbm (11 July 2022)

Petmurf said:



			That’s sounds brilliant YCBM.

So you ordered 3 inches bigger? So if my boy is in a 38 inch would I go up to a 42 as there isn’t a 41?
		
Click to expand...

Nooo!  You order the size you normally use,  they supply it longer to compensate for the pad. I ordered 30 inch,  it's actually 33.
.


----------



## Petmurf (11 July 2022)

CorvusCorax said:



			Yep
		
Click to expand...




ycbm said:



			Nooo!  You order the size you normally use,  they supply it longer to compensate for the pad. I ordered 30 inch,  it's actually 33.
.
		
Click to expand...

 Ahh got ya. Thank you 🙏


----------



## Nari (11 July 2022)

Has anyone tried them on a horse where the girth tends to move back, taking the saddle with it? I'm currently using an elasticated (he seems to prefer elastic) leather atherston girth plus a hunting breastplate and that's working well but I'm open to other options. I have to say the fact it isn't leather is a big point against it in my eyes though.


----------



## ycbm (11 July 2022)

Yup,  mine.  Stayed absolutely put.  
.


----------



## shortstuff99 (11 July 2022)

Eeep now I want to try it and I already use the H-girth. 😅


----------



## Hallo2012 (11 July 2022)

ugh i really want one to try...............wonder how they work on the very rotund no withers sorts??????


----------



## Pippity (11 July 2022)

Damn it, now I want to try one! But that really is a lot of money to shell out.


----------



## Hallo2012 (11 July 2022)

also, i wonder if anyone has tried this AND the prestige doughnut girth????


----------



## soloequestrian (11 July 2022)

Interesting!  Did you notice any difference in back lift?  I keep wondering if moving to all the pressure from the girth to the rectus abdominis muscle might mean that the horse uses it less, so may go more freely forwards but in a more hollow outline?  Hoping you are going to tell me that's rubbish!!  I also don't know how much a normal girth would spread that pressure anyway, maybe not much...


----------



## Ambers Echo (11 July 2022)

This looks teally good. I'm going to get one for Lottie. When ordering, the site asks for length of girth then for length of 2nd girth? What is that all about! Surely both ends need to be the same length? Also what is the different n the buckles?


----------



## ycbm (11 July 2022)

shortstuff99 said:



			Eeep now I want to try it and I already use the H-girth. 😅
		
Click to expand...


If your h girth is long enough,  you might get an idea whether it will work by padding up the centre,  it's really just an H girth with a heavily padded centre and a hard shell to stop it bending.


----------



## ycbm (11 July 2022)

Ambers Echo said:



			This looks teally good. I'm going to get one for Lottie. When ordering, the site asks for length of girth then for length of 2nd girth? What is that all about! Surely both ends need to be the same length? Also what is the different n the buckles?
		
Click to expand...


The front and back straps can be different lengths.  My horse is only 1 inch shorter in fromt,  but if you have a horse with a 2 inch difference it makes sense to have a 2 inch shorter strap on the front.  The way to tell is if your ordinary girth feels looser to do up on the front buckle.

The tongue of the buckle isn't put through the holding strap like on most girths (except Harry Dabbs), so there's nothing to stop it flopping about.  Harry Dabbs use buckles with a spring on the tongue.  WOW have done a cludge with an industrial elastic ring.  It works well though.


----------



## ycbm (11 July 2022)

Hallo2012 said:



			ugh i really want one to try...............wonder how they work on the very rotund no withers sorts??????
		
Click to expand...


I think it should work unless you've got the "square across the bottom" type chest shape,  which could fill into the corners that are meant to be clear. Mine will be WAY too long for your little guy but if you're at SPF and time soon and want to try putting it on as a surcingle using some string just to see,  you're welcome. 
.


----------



## ycbm (11 July 2022)

soloequestrian said:



			Interesting!  Did you notice any difference in back lift?  I keep wondering if moving to all the pressure from the girth to the rectus abdominis muscle might mean that the horse uses it less, so may go more freely forwards but in a more hollow outline?  Hoping you are going to tell me that's rubbish!!  I also don't know how much a normal girth would spread that pressure anyway, maybe not much...
		
Click to expand...

Heck yes,  he lifted right out of his wither like he can, but has not wanted to for the last year,  and let me sit down and round him in a way he has resisted for quite a while now.  I had a huge run of mirrors to watch in and he was more rounded than he's been since we got the mirrors to use 2 months ago. 

He was even different to lead out there,  stomping away faster than I wanted to walk.  He's never done that in his life.  I really am feeling quite guilty!
.


----------



## Ambers Echo (11 July 2022)

ycbm said:



			The front and back straps can be different lengths.  My horse is only 1 inch shorter in fromt,  but if you have a horse with a 2 inch difference it makes sense to have a 2 inch shorter strap on the front.  The way to tell is if your ordinary girth feels looser to do up on the front buckle.

The tongue isn't put through the holding strap like on most girths except Harry Dabbs, so there's nothing to stop it flopping about.  Harry Dabbs use buckles with a spring on the tongue.  WOW have done a cludge with an industrial elastic ring.  It works well though.
		
Click to expand...

Ah ok thanks.


----------



## soloequestrian (11 July 2022)

ycbm said:



			I really am feeling quite guilty!
		
Click to expand...

It's only been available for a few weeks!  Maybe we're all going to feel awful for the years of discomfort that could have been avoided.  I already feel like that about the saddles of my youth!


----------



## HufflyPuffly (11 July 2022)

ycbm said:



			Well that wasn't expected.

Absolutely TRANSFORMATIONAL from the very first step.

I've had to lengthen my hold on the reins,  and instead of putting him forward every few strides I was putting him forward every few minutes.  Free walk was particularly shocking.  I feel guilty now that I ever had a normal girth on him.

It's true to size, I was using exactly the same holes,  except that with 2 straps you can have one done up a hole shorter than the other so it fits better than the old girth.

Criticisms are that they are using (industrial) rubber bands to control the tongue of the buckles instead of buying the sprung tongue buckles that are used on Harry Dabbs girths. Luckily I had an old HD girth and I've cut the buckles off that and replaced them.  It's easy to do.  There are no girth strap retainers,  but the rubber bands of the buckles do an excellent job of that.  I like the synthetic, it's virtually impossible to tell from leather and can be put under a tap.

It won't be going back, that's for sure. 
.
		
Click to expand...

Is it elasticated? Looks very like the Stubben Equi Soft which Topaz reacted very similar too, but as the Stubben was elasticated it wouldn't sit still on a roly poly shaped horse, so I went back to the prolite. If I had any in work I'd be tempted to try it!


----------



## Red-1 (11 July 2022)

If it still said there was a free trial, I would buy one. Glad yours is transformed.


----------



## Red-1 (11 July 2022)

Dithering now, have one in the basket...


----------



## Red-1 (11 July 2022)

Dammit, one is on the way!


----------



## ycbm (11 July 2022)

HufflyPuffly said:



			Is it elasticated? Looks very like the Stubben Equi Soft which Topaz reacted very similar too, but as the Stubben was elasticated it wouldn't sit still on a roly poly shaped horse, so I went back to the prolite. If I had any in work I'd be tempted to try it!
		
Click to expand...


Hang on I'll just go and check ........


.........


nope!





ETA sorry to hear yours are all out of work 😢
.


----------



## milliepops (11 July 2022)

Sure you're not on commission ycbm 🤣


----------



## ycbm (11 July 2022)

I wish! 

🤣


----------



## HufflyPuffly (11 July 2022)

ycbm said:



			Hang on I'll just go and check ........


.........


nope!





ETA sorry to hear yours are all out of work 😢
.
		
Click to expand...

Ooo banking this for future then, as baby horse is a fairly round shape .

Two retired to hacking duties only, so not fully out of work but not in enough for fancy pants girths when their current ones seem comfy enough for them. Plus one three year old that is not having that kind of money spent on her until she's finished growing and has an actual saddle fitted to her .


----------



## ycbm (11 July 2022)

Red-1 said:



			Dammit, one is on the way!
		
Click to expand...


My advice would be to do what I did,  use it without putting the girth straps through the hole above the buckles.  I could have sponged mine off and sent it back as brand be new for a refund under the distance selling regulations,  only his reaction won't let me! 
.


----------



## Ambers Echo (11 July 2022)

Ordered. She'd better like it!! She does have tight pecs generally though and hates being girthed which I think is related to tight pecs not to gut issues. So fingers crossed this is the solution.


----------



## Petmurf (11 July 2022)

There’s one in the basket but just need to double check his current girth size tomorrow as I can’t remember if it’s a 38 or 40


----------



## Cortez (11 July 2022)

ycbm said:



			My advice would be to do what I did,  use it without putting the girth straps through the hole above the buckles.  I could have sponged mine off and sent it back as brand be new for a refund under the distance selling regulations,  only his reaction won't let me!
.
		
Click to expand...

I'd be inclined to give it a little while longer to see just how miraculous it truly is.


----------



## Fieldlife (11 July 2022)

Cortez said:



			I'd be inclined to give it a little while longer to see just how miraculous it truly is.
		
Click to expand...

It does make me wonder. You had a good response to a much looser normal girth. You had a good response to this with girth straps not fully done up. Hopefully a few weeks later and fully tightened it is still as beneficial.

I had a previous horse who "LOVED" every change. Even if you swapped around - old item (bad) new item (good), old item (bad) new item (good). But after I bought it, a few weeks later the benefits typically wore off.


----------



## ycbm (11 July 2022)

Cortez said:



			I'd be inclined to give it a little while longer to see just how miraculous it truly is.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not sure you would if you'd been riding him,  or even leading him.  I understand your point, and that he might start compensating somewhere else but I don't see why he should,  when he was moving from the get-go so correctly.  I suspect it will actually become a virtuous circle. 

WOW are a very technically orientated company.  They created this girth because the biomechanics of the horse suggest that it's needed. Ludo certainly agreed today, anyway.  
.


----------



## Cortez (11 July 2022)

ycbm said:



			I'm not sure you would if you'd been riding him,  or even leading him.  I understand your point, and that he might start compensating somewhere else but I don't see why he should,  when he was moving from the get-go so correctly.  I suspect it will actually become a virtuous circle.

WOW are a very technically orientated company.  They created this girth because the biomechanics of the horse suggest that it's needed. Ludo certainly agreed today, anyway. 
.
		
Click to expand...

Certainly hope it does the trick for you and Ludo.


----------



## ycbm (11 July 2022)

Fieldlife said:



			It does make me wonder. You had a good response to a much looser normal girth. You had a good response to this with girth straps not fully done up. Hopefully a few weeks later and fully tightened it is still as beneficial.

I had a previous horse who "LOVED" every change. Even if you swapped around - old item (bad) new item (good), old item (bad) new item (good). But after I bought it, a few weeks later the benefits typically wore off.
		
Click to expand...

The response I had from this,  (and it was fully tight,  I'm not sure where you got the idea that it wasn't),  bore no relationship to the improvement from riding with a dangerously loose girth.

This is not a horse who has ever particularly reacted to things I change. 
.


----------



## Red-1 (11 July 2022)

Cortez said:



			I'd be inclined to give it a little while longer to see just how miraculous it truly is.
		
Click to expand...

Well I will be doing LOL, as they  now have a 3 week lead time! Just had an email!


----------



## ITPersonnage (11 July 2022)

ycbm Can you just confirm for thicky here (me) that you had the WOW H girth before and then the free-space was a big improvement?


----------



## ycbm (11 July 2022)

ITPersonnage said:



			ycbm Can you just confirm for thicky here (me) that you had the WOW H girth before and then the free-space was a big improvement?
		
Click to expand...

No I have an H girth but I wasn't using it on that horse as it's too long.  I don't believe it's the H making a difference but the gap in contact on the horse's side.  H's are great at stopping saddles sliding back though. I was using a Harry Dabbs curved girth. 
.


----------



## Fieldlife (12 July 2022)

Ambers Echo said:



			Ordered. She'd better like it!! She does have tight pecs generally though and hates being girthed which I think is related to tight pecs not to gut issues. So fingers crossed this is the solution.
		
Click to expand...

Be very interested in feedback.


----------



## Ambers Echo (12 July 2022)

Red-1 said:



			Dammit, one is on the way!
		
Click to expand...

Me too. She'd better bloody like it


----------



## ycbm (12 July 2022)

First hack was equally different and in some different ways.  Far fewer reminders with leg or a tickle with a long whip that he needs to stay up and forward and carry me. Far shorter time to accept that we weren't taking the quick route back to the barn but extending the ride.  Far more relaxed than normal when he had accepted that.  Far less bit chomping.

The big changes are

- mental forwardness, pure willingness to move
- front leg stride length and reach into the rein.  I've lengthened my hold on the reins over an inch,  maybe two inches.
- significantly lower head carriage, and increased desire to stretch when given a free rein.
- a pushing outwards of the muscle at the bottom of the mane immediately in front of the saddle that I've never seen before. He's always had a weedy neck,  I'm looking forwards to seeing where that goes!

I promise to update if these effects fade,  I'm not into promoting expensive things that don't work or deluding myself, but so far I'd describe this as a game changer.
.


----------



## Identityincrisis (12 July 2022)

ycbm said:



			First hack was equally different and in some different ways.  Far fewer reminders with leg or a tickle with a long whip that he needs to stay up and forward and carry me. Far shorter time to accept that we weren't taking the quick route back to the barn but extending the ride.  Far more relaxed than normal when he had accepted that.  Far less bit chomping.

The big changes are

- mental forwardness, pure willingness to move
- front leg stride length and reach into the rein.  I've lengthened my hold on the reins over and inch,  maybe to two inches.
- significantly lower head carriage, and increased desire to stretch when given a free rein.
- a pushing outwards of the muscle at the bottom of the mane immediately in front of the sale that I've never seen before. He's always had a weedy neck,  I'm looking forwards to seeing where that goes!

I promise to update if these effects fade,  I'm not into promoting expensive things that don't work or deluding myself, but so far I'd describe this as a game changer.
.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the updates,  please keep them coming. 

I'm looking to change my girth as my current harry dabbs seems to dig in on the back edge but any looser and my saddle rolls, but loosening the back strap makes zero difference. 

I was looking at the stubben equi soft but open to suggestions as it's a lot of money to get wrong.

I just think my Arab is missing that flash that i feel he has in him


----------



## sbloom (12 July 2022)

Identityincrisis said:



			Thanks for the updates,  please keep them coming.

I'm looking to change my girth as my current harry dabbs seems to dig in on the back edge but any looser and my saddle rolls, but loosening the back strap makes zero difference.

I was looking at the stubben equi soft but open to suggestions as it's a lot of money to get wrong.

I just think my Arab is missing that flash that i feel he has in him
		
Click to expand...

Have you had the saddle checked recently?  If a saddle fits then the girth shouldn't really need to be tight, but you could try a cheap option, the string girth from Stubben.


----------



## Identityincrisis (12 July 2022)

sbloom said:



			Have you had the saddle checked recently?  If a saddle fits then the girth shouldn't really need to be tight, but you could try a cheap option, the string girth from Stubben.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, just a couple of days ago. I think it's tight but my instructor said she wouldn't xc with it like that 😁

I have considered a stubben string, there are so many options out there, it's mind boggling


----------



## ycbm (16 July 2022)

Schooled day before yesterday and got his best ever walk to canter transitions.  Another hack today and a long, strong canter around the xc field. The saddle is staying exactly where I put it,  and he has always shifted both his saddles  backwards.  I don't know how much this is due to the Free Space Girth and how much is to do with the fact that it is basically an H girth. I already used a heavily curved girth and my feeling is that he has been shifting the saddle himself, but no longer wriggles in a way that causes that. He was,  as he normally is,  aerated by the PA announcements on the competition ground today, and was wriggling and jiggling all over the place for a while. 

Stride length continues to be longer,  though I'm now getting used to it and have to focus on it to check.  I'm  definitely not going to send it back,  the change is still very noticeable in all sorts of ways.  
.


----------



## Fieldlife (16 July 2022)

Identityincrisis said:



			Yes, just a couple of days ago. I think it's tight but my instructor said she wouldn't xc with it like that 😁

I have considered a stubben string, there are so many options out there, it's mind boggling
		
Click to expand...

I tried stubben string but it only works if have aligned girth grove and don’t need curved girth. Else saddle moves IME. 

I bought Mattes Athletico girth from eBay, which seems to work for us.


----------



## sbloom (16 July 2022)

Fieldlife said:



			I tried stubben string but it only works if have aligned girth grove and don’t need curved girth. Else saddle moves IME.

I bought Mattes Athletico girth from eBay, which seems to work for us.
		
Click to expand...

I fit a lot of horses with a Stubben girth - they way I fit is with slightly flatter trees that others might, which gives stability, and then I do have the choice of 4 girth straps each side and yes, I select the most appropriate.  However, the girths are not very often sitting vertically under the saddle, most of mine are forward girth grooves, so they slope forwards.  Slightly different with saddles that slip back but yes, a back strap or balance strap, will help a lot.


----------



## Identityincrisis (17 July 2022)

I think I'm going to give one a go. Does anyone else have any feedback?


----------



## Ambers Echo (17 July 2022)

Mine hasn’t arrived yet - the website didn’t have any info on delivery times. I asked for Express courier delivery so I’m hoping it hasn’t got lost as I expected it by now


----------



## ycbm (17 July 2022)

They were slow to put mine in the post. For £8.50 delivery I frankly expected better.  I buy cheap things from ebay all the time and that was worse than most eBay stuff with with "free" postage, which is nearly always on its way within a day.    
.


----------



## Red-1 (17 July 2022)

Ambers Echo said:



			Mine hasn’t arrived yet - the website didn’t have any info on delivery times. I asked for Express courier delivery so I’m hoping it hasn’t got lost as I expected it by now
		
Click to expand...

They emailed me and said it was now a 3 week lead time. That could just be for my size though?


----------



## Ambers Echo (17 July 2022)

That's pretty poor!


----------



## sbloom (18 July 2022)

Manufacturing is still struggling immensely.  Both my supplier lead times have increased too; increased rates of Covid here leading to staff sickness, China having lockdowns all over the place and the disaster that is reduced capacity of airlines (and as a side issue hotels, which affects my multiday saddle fitting trips).  If a company offers mail order as a large part of its activity then they should be posting out quickly, I agree, but supply chain issues are causing us all enough stress without customers giving us a hard time about it.


----------



## Regandal (18 July 2022)

I’ve got one on trial from my fitter, hoping to try it tomorrow evening. Looks ‘interesting’!


----------



## Ambers Echo (18 July 2022)

sbloom said:



			Manufacturing is still struggling immensely.  Both my supplier lead times have increased too; increased rates of Covid here leading to staff sickness, China having lockdowns all over the place and the disaster that is reduced capacity of airlines (and as a side issue hotels, which affects my multiday saddle fitting trips).  If a company offers mail order as a large part of its activity then they should be posting out quickly, I agree, but supply chain issues are causing us all enough stress without customers giving us a hard time about it.
		
Click to expand...

That's all understandable but the website just offers 'courier express delivery' which to me implies they have it in stock already. Some girth lengths were listed as not in stock. The one I bought was listed as 'in stock'. If I had known I was waiting for a consignment from overseas I might have tried another girth that does a similar thing in the meantime. Customers give sellers a 'hard time' if communucation is poor so they have no idea what is going on.


----------



## sbloom (18 July 2022)

Ambers Echo said:



			That's all understandable but the website just offers 'courier express delivery' which to me implies they have it in stock already. Some girth lengths were listed as not in stock. The one I bought was listed as 'in stock'. If I had known I was waiting for a consignment from overseas I might have tried another girth that does a similar thing in the meantime. Customers give sellers a 'hard time' if communucation is poor so they have no idea what is going on.
		
Click to expand...

Oh I agree, it's seriously irritating when websites don't carry live stock levels but so many don't, it's the same with clothes, household stuff etc.  And I'm not even saying the girth comes from overseas, there is backlog in UK workshops, and that is partly caused by international supply chains but at least as much by the domestic situation.


----------



## ycbm (18 July 2022)

A slow hack in the heat today but there was a pleasant breeze and we were back by 10am with hardly a sweat. 

The changes continued today. I had expected him to be less forward as I was trying him without his boots on and it was warm and i took him out when he was falling asleep. 

Far from it,  I put him on a loose rein and he stretched forward for the whole 40 minutes and he didn't think backwards once.  I didn’t have to ask him to stay forwards once.  This is the first time, I think ever,  where he wouldn’t have ground to a halt and turned for home  if left to make the decision for himself.   Also the first time ever that he has worked over his back with his ears down at wither level without having to be asked to put his head and neck that low. He did it by choice.  

There's absolutely no mistaking the change in top line of his neck. I should have taken photos when I started but I really didn't expect to see his neck change,  it's always been weedy and too long since he was 2 years old. 

I'm not claiming this is the girth.  All I can say is that this is new stuff which has developed steadily since I first started using it.  

I find it a pain in the neck to put on as it's essential the pad is central.  That means instead of putting one side to the top and then gradually drawing up the other, I have to fit it loose and then do it up one hole at a time each side. That's about the only downside I can find at the moment. 
.


----------



## sbloom (18 July 2022)

ycbm said:



			I find it a pain in the neck to put on as it's essential the pad is central.  That means instead of putting one side to the top and then gradually drawing up the other, I have to fit it loose and then do it up one hole at a time each side. That's about the only downside I can find at the moment.
.
		
Click to expand...

All girths should be fastened like that, I know it's a pain but it's by far the best way.


----------



## ycbm (18 July 2022)

sbloom said:



			All girths should be fastened like that, I know it's a pain but it's by far the best way.
		
Click to expand...

Ah but,  whether you should or not,  you can get away with it with other girths by standing in one stirrup before tightening it fully    What I meant,  I guess,  is this one doesn't easily shift to the middle, it just tilts the pad,  and it's crucial that it's exactly right or you close the gap a bit on one side. 
.


----------



## Identityincrisis (18 July 2022)

Thanks for the regular updates


----------



## JGC (18 July 2022)

I am following this as I am very interested, but holding fire for the moment as the saddle fitter is coming next month. So while I wait you can all test it thoroughly for me 

I'd be particularly interested to know if anyone tries it after using a string girth, which is what both of mine have on their dressage saddles.


----------



## ycbm (18 July 2022)

I'm reasonably sure a string girth wouldn't do the trick on this horse,  but it does occur to me than he has very definite "corners" in the shape of his chest where the girth turns to come upwards.  On a horse of a rounder shape it's quite possible the effect would be less marked or even non existant. 
.


----------



## soloequestrian (18 July 2022)

ycbm said:



			I'm reasonably sure a string girth wouldn't do the trick on this horse,  but it does occur to me than he has very definite "corners" in the shape of his chest where the girth turns to come upwards.  On a horse of a rounder shape it's quite possible the effect would be less marked or even non existant.
		
Click to expand...

I knew a horse like this years ago in a riding school I worked for occasionally.  I think the poor boy spent almost his entire working life with an over-tightened girth because it always felt loose when you put your fingers in the traditional test spot.  If you felt his sternum though you generally couldn't get a finger in.  Would the FreeSpace not have less of an effect on a horse that shape rather than more because a normal girth wouldn't exert so much pressure on the side muscles where on a rounder horse it would press on them?


----------



## ycbm (18 July 2022)

soloequestrian said:



			I knew a horse like this years ago in a riding school I worked for occasionally.  I think the poor boy spent almost his entire working life with an over-tightened girth because it always felt loose when you put your fingers in the traditional test spot.  If you felt his sternum though you generally couldn't get a finger in.  Would the FreeSpace not have less of an effect on a horse that shape rather than more because a normal girth wouldn't exert so much pressure on the side muscles where on a rounder horse it would press on them?
		
Click to expand...

I think a normal girth presses hard right on the corners.  Soft string would help,  the WOW stops it altogether.  
.


----------



## Barton Bounty (18 July 2022)

Theres a couple on fleabay, it looks comfy


----------



## Identityincrisis (18 July 2022)

Barton Bounty said:



			Theres a couple on fleabay, it looks comfy
		
Click to expand...

I looked and couldn't find any?

Well I've bitten the bullet and ordered one...... eeeek!! Can't believe I've just spent that on 1 girth 😳😁


----------



## Barton Bounty (18 July 2022)

Yeah there about 4 just now


----------



## soloequestrian (18 July 2022)

Barton Bounty said:



			Yeah there about 4 just now
		
Click to expand...

Where are you looking?  I can't see anything either - there are a few Wow girths but not the FreeSpace.


----------



## Red-1 (18 July 2022)

I just excitedly looked too, but just found the H girth.

Mine is one where his shape means the sternum is tight but the sides are baggy.


----------



## Identityincrisis (19 July 2022)

Red-1 said:



			I just excitedly looked too, but just found the H girth.

Mine is one where his shape means the sternum is tight but the sides are baggy.
		
Click to expand...

Mine is not quite as extreme but it is definitely much tighter on the sternum than the sides and the back edge digs in. This is only something I've started to look at recently and i was shocked, i.just assumed the pressure was even all round


----------



## ycbm (20 July 2022)

OK I was waiting for today. I'm very stressed over the house sale and he was very tense about noises around the yard,  probably mostly triggered by me.  I went to school in an arena he's never been in and there was a screaming stallion schooling next door.

He wouldn't settle to warm up and he wouldn't bend into my outside hand.  I was just about to give up and accept that today was the wrong day,  and just tried a set of 5 loop serpentines in trot.  (arena is 80m)  He surprised me by doing the best changes of bend and exchange of contact into outside  rein on each loop that he's ever done.

We had a play with some flying changes,  that he's only just started and they were as good as I've had so far.

So then I thought I'd try for some lengthened strides.  He has never been good at this,  it takes a lot of warmup and careful riding to get any lengthening in stride without running,  tipping or cantering.

So the first run was about as good as he can do,  or so I thought....

The second run,  I felt him lift,  and test,  and make a conscious decision to go for more. I swear he clicked that the restriction was gone and he could offer more with no discomfort.  When I already had the best lengthening he's ever done,  I asked for more and he went up two gears without any change of rythm and punched into the biggest trot I've ever ridden,  including the dressage warmbloods I've had.  It was a bugger to sit to,  but by gods it was fabulous.

So I'm getting off the fence now.  This is the girth.  There is no doubt left in my mind.  He has been transformed by it until at moments like today I barely recognise him as riding the same horse.

This is my advice for those tempted to try this pricey piece of plastic.  Put your horse's girth on and tighten it up.  Run your hand under the girth from top to middle,  repeat on the other side.  If you feel a looser patch of girth just above where the belly turns from flat across the bottom to coming up the side,  and particularly if you feel a pinch on the "corner", then my guess would be that you are a good candidate to get the results I'm getting.   If your horse is rounder,  without pinch points,  possibly not,  so borrow don't buy.

I am so grateful this thread got started,  Ludo has been struggling to do what I've asked for a long time and I never even knew, I just thought I'd got the best he was capable of.
.


----------



## JGC (20 July 2022)

ycbm said:



			I'm reasonably sure a string girth wouldn't do the trick on this horse,  but it does occur to me than he has very definite "corners" in the shape of his chest where the girth turns to come upwards.  On a horse of a rounder shape it's quite possible the effect would be less marked or even non existant.
.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I wasn't thinking it would be a solution in every case, but as both of mine seem relatively good in the string girth. I will do the test about putting your hand under the girth. One of mine, in her old saddle, had a Le Tixerant girth and I always ended up doing the back strap one hole looser as it seemed wrong otherwise.


----------



## Regandal (20 July 2022)

I tried it at 8pm last night when it had cooled off a bit.  I really like it, horse was very relaxed straight away and worked lower than he usually does. The clincher for me was the rein back, we’re just starting to learn it and he offered it without hesitation. I’ll try it over the weekend to make sure that wasn’t a blip though!


----------



## ycbm (21 July 2022)

The head carriage is probably the most notable thing with mine,   if you ride on a loose rein. 

I did 45 minutes hacking today and he did the whole thing with his head 9-12 inches lower than normal unless we were galloping    He's also completely stopped spooking at noises and rustling bushes.  Head down,  back up,  totally relaxed and swinging along, feeling fab.  He's also now on girth holes 10,10,10,10. (LF, LB, RF, RB).  We started on 10,10,11,11 and quickly went to 10,10,11,10.  I can still easily feel his ribs,  it doesn't seem likely to be increased fat that's caused this.  
.


----------



## Pippity (21 July 2022)

ycbm said:



			The head carriage is probably the most notable thing with mine,   if you ride on a loose rein.

I did 45 minutes hacking today and he did the whole thing with his head 9-12 inches lower than normal unless we were galloping    He's also completely stopped spooking at noises and rustling bushes.  Head down,  back up,  totally relaxed and swinging along, feeling fab.  He's also now on girth holes 10,10,10,10. (LF, LB, RF, RB).  We started on 10,10,11,11 and quickly went to 10,10,11,10.  I can still easily feel his ribs,  it doesn't seem likely to be increased fat that's caused this. 
.
		
Click to expand...

Can you give me a suggestion on fit? Blue's a 50" in her string girth but needs a 52" in a more rigid girth like the Prolite. Any idea which side of the divide the wow is likely to be on?


----------



## ameeyal (21 July 2022)

I have a horse with a forward girth groove, normal girths moves back on him ( but not the saddle) I’ve got a curved girth but that moves back as well, does anyone know if this wow girth would be ok .


----------



## ycbm (21 July 2022)

ameeyal said:



			I have a horse with a forward girth groove, normal girths moves back on him ( but not the saddle) I’ve got a curved girth but that moves back as well, does anyone know if this wow girth would be ok .
		
Click to expand...

I used to use an H for saddle slippage. I think because this is an H, the ability to do up the back strap tighter independently of the front will help.  It's a lot of money to spend to try though,  can you try an H girth anywhere?
.


----------



## ycbm (21 July 2022)

Pippity said:



			Can you give me a suggestion on fit? Blue's a 50" in her string girth but needs a 52" in a more rigid girth like the Prolite. Any idea which side of the divide the wow is likely to be on?
		
Click to expand...


Ooh, tough one.  I  used to use a fairly stiff Harry Dabbs waffle curved girth on long girth straps and this one fitted exactly the same holes for the same size girth.  
.


----------



## ameeyal (21 July 2022)

ycbm said:



			I used to use an H for saddle slippage. I think because this is an H, the ability to do up the back strap tighter independently of the front will help.  It's a lot of money to spend to try though,  can you try an H girth anywhere?
.
		
Click to expand...

The saddle doesn’t slip , it’s the girth that slips back ,


----------



## Red-1 (21 July 2022)

I have an email, my girth is starting to be made tomorrow, delivery next week!


----------



## sbloom (21 July 2022)

JGC said:



			Yes, I wasn't thinking it would be a solution in every case, but as both of mine seem relatively good in the string girth. I will do the test about putting your hand under the girth. One of mine, in her old saddle, had a Le Tixerant girth and I always ended up doing the back strap one hole looser as it seemed wrong otherwise.
		
Click to expand...

Really common and not much to do with girth design, all to do with girth groove placement and ribcage shape as well as girth strap placement on the saddle.



ycbm said:



			I used to use an H for saddle slippage. I think because this is an H, the ability to do up the back strap tighter independently of the front will help.  It's a lot of money to spend to try though,  can you try an H girth anywhere?
.
		
Click to expand...

Any girth with a decent split at the ends can be done up to different heights, I always advise feeling to tension, not worrying about which number hole each strap is on.



ameeyal said:



			The saddle doesn’t slip , it’s the girth that slips back ,
		
Click to expand...

Interesting.  Do you have photos?


----------



## ycbm (21 July 2022)

ameeyal said:



			The saddle doesn’t slip , it’s the girth that slips back ,
		
Click to expand...

I know.  I was explaining why I used an H girth so you understood that I can't comment on whether it will stop your girth slipping back, as it's not why I used one.
.


----------



## Ambers Echo (23 July 2022)

Mine has arrived. Lottie HATES being girthed up. I already do one hole at a time on each side just to ease her into it gently. So that is not a problem. Initially she tensed and bit at air as I began to tighten, then she seemed to realise it was not pressing on her pecs and she relaxed. I took my time  but there was a massive improvement in her reaction to being girthed. She then seemed freeer in her movement and more steady in her head contact but the real test will be tomorrow when I have a dressage lesson. I will report back.


----------



## ycbm (23 July 2022)

Ambers Echo said:



			Mine has arrived. Lottie HATES being girthed up. I already do one hole at a time on each side just to ease her into it gently. So that is not a problem. Initially she tensed and bit at air as I began to tighten, then she seemed to realise it was not pressing on her pecs and she relaxed. I took my time  but there was a massive improvement in her reaction to being girthed. She then seemed freeer in her movement and more steady in her head contact but the real test will be tomorrow when I have a dressage lesson. I will report back.
		
Click to expand...


Very promising start AE.


----------



## ycbm (23 July 2022)

I had a complete fail today.  Tense,  wouldn't stay forward,  not happy to hack.  But I identified a pretty serious, sudden onset,  sensitivity to UV light last week,  so I took a short route back to the barn and put his turnout hood on. Then took him out again,  which should have been a cue for a "that's not fair!"  moment,  but it didn't happen,  his back was instantly relaxed and swinging. 

Memo to self,  different causes can create the same apparent problems! 

A pair of UV eliminating goggles are arriving Tuesday. Pricey but I think better than trying to use a full hood all the time.  I was so tempted to get the rainbow reflective  ones, but went for clear sensible ones in the end. I hope speccy four-eyes  will like them 😀


----------



## Ambers Echo (24 July 2022)

So had my dressage lesson. RI rode first and said she was feeling happier and not rushing as much. I then rode and she felt freer in her movement. I took some video and then compared it to last lesson. I think she’s reaching more into the contact and that foreleg is stretching more. So I’m not kidding myself I won’t say which pic is which! What do people reckon?


----------



## Regandal (24 July 2022)

Is the top one with the WOW girth? Her neck looks better in the top one, although I’ve probably got it wrong!!


----------



## ponynutz (24 July 2022)

Never have I ever wished so hard for disposable income (and a horse that would justify me spending that amount).


----------



## Ambers Echo (24 July 2022)

Regandal said:



			Is the top one with the WOW girth? Her neck looks better in the top one, although I’ve probably got it wrong!!
		
Click to expand...

I'll tell you after a few more replies!! I don;t want to talk myself into believing a difference that isn;t really there x


----------



## Tiddlypom (24 July 2022)

Regandal said:



			Is the top one with the WOW girth? Her neck looks better in the top one, although I’ve probably got it wrong!!
		
Click to expand...

Same .

She's reaching forward and down into the contact more in the top pic.


----------



## Pippity (24 July 2022)

I've bitten the bullet and ordered one. Reviews will be forthcoming on how it affects a short, fat cob in a traditional GP/VSD saddle.


----------



## ycbm (24 July 2022)

Top pic has a lot more reach forward and down into the act but she's also letting you sit "into" the saddle,  which is what I have found too.

The stretch of her neck out into the contact is a picture of what i am feeling.
.


----------



## Petmurf (24 July 2022)

Pippity said:



			I've bitten the bullet and ordered one. Reviews will be forthcoming on how it affects a short, fat cob in a traditional GP/VSD saddle.
		
Click to expand...

Same here with short fat cob. I ordered mine end of last week 👍


----------



## w1bbler (24 July 2022)

Pippity said:



			I've bitten the bullet and ordered one. Reviews will be forthcoming on how it affects a short, fat cob in a traditional GP/VSD saddle.
		
Click to expand...

Waiting impatiently before investing for my fat hairy cob 🙂


----------



## ameeyal (24 July 2022)

She looks more relaxed in the top photo, but is extending better in the bottom photo , ( not much help )


----------



## Ambers Echo (24 July 2022)

The top picture is with the Wow girth. I felt she was reaching forward into the contact more in that picture so there’s a longer length of rein but I also think she is reaching that front leg further forward. The angle between the 2 front legs looks wider? She felt steadier in the contact too. I won’t be getting rid of it, I’m pretty sure she is more comfortable in it x


----------



## ycbm (24 July 2022)

ameeyal said:



			She looks more relaxed in the top photo, but is extending better in the bottom photo , ( not much help )
		
Click to expand...


I don't agree about the extension,  the point in the stride is not quite the same. I think the top is longer.  
.


----------



## JGC (25 July 2022)

So the saddle fitter is coming on 16 August so I am going to have to sit on my hands until then, in case I end up with a saddle needing a short girth. Must save up in the mean time!


----------



## Red-1 (25 July 2022)

It. Is. Here!!!

I will report back!


----------



## Red-1 (25 July 2022)

Went for an hour's hack in the wind with the fancy new girth.


It


Made


No


Difference


Whatsoever!


😭🤣


@Cortez, you win that one for us!


----------



## ycbm (25 July 2022)

Red-1 said:



			Went for an hour's hack in the wind with the fancy new girth.


It


Made


No


Difference


Whatsoever!


😭🤣


@Cortez, you win that one for us!
		
Click to expand...


Oops!  Shame I don't need two. 
.


----------



## Red-1 (25 July 2022)

ycbm said:



			Oops!  Shame I don't need two.
.
		
Click to expand...

Well, we have dressage tomorrow, maybe it will show a difference in an arena? 

In our 2 prelim tests so far we have had 68% and 69%. Maybe this time we will break 70?


----------



## JGC (25 July 2022)

Red-1 said:



			Well, we have dressage tomorrow, maybe it will show a difference in an arena?

In our 2 prelim tests so far we have had 68% and 69%. Maybe this time we will break 70?
		
Click to expand...

I shall keep my fingers crossed for your 70 per cent, girth or not!


----------



## Red-1 (25 July 2022)

JGC said:



			I shall keep my fingers crossed for your 70 per cent, girth or not!
		
Click to expand...

Why, thank you!


----------



## soloequestrian (25 July 2022)

I'll be after a long girth I think if anyone ends up wanting rid....


----------



## Red-1 (25 July 2022)

soloequestrian said:



			I'll be after a long girth I think if anyone ends up wanting rid....
		
Click to expand...

Mine is a long girth, 48 inches. That said, I will give it a few weeks to see if it grows on him!


----------



## Red-1 (26 July 2022)

Well, to my surprise, he DID go better! 

Yes, he is still lazy. His head isn't in a different place. But... he is most certainly more supple laterally. 

I don't know if he will break the 70% barrier as we had a few happenings, not of his making. I did a report on another thread, here...



Red-1 said:



			Thank you all.

I managed to miss the rain, however, just before the first canter someone got a horse off their lorry who was obviously bonded with one still on the lorry. Much screaming ensued, right next to the ring. H managed really well, super first canter, yay, despite screaming from both horses. Then, for FWLR, the one walking next to the arena became so excited it started the snort telegraph system, dragon snorting. FWLR was then a bit giraffe like, and canter depart right was a little more spicy than I intended, then he remembered and broke to trot, before settling to canter. His head never really came back down though, not that I blame him as the horses were still screaming back and forth over his head (as in he was between them!).

So, I am really pleased with him, as apart from a more energetic canter depart than I expected and a break, with some tension, he was on the ball and obedient. It was under great duress for a baby too. We went into the collecting ring after and had a canter on each rein, normal service was fully restored.

He was being 100% genuine, I went into his stable afterwards and played the video, and again he was OK with whinnying, but made like a 19hh statue for the dragon snorting. Maybe I need to regularly play it to him until he realises it is nothing for him to need to attend to. I can see me hacking out, playing dragon snorts left, right and centre 🤣

I think he will still score well. It was our first time out in the new Wow girth and he was softer...

Just our luck, we were out SJ on Sunday when they blew up the local power station between fence 10 and fence 11! Then, yesterday, he nearly had his nose cut off on the main road by a lorry with drawbar trailer, bouncing and cutting in.

Fortunately, he is of a fairly stable temperament and tends to live and let live.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Identityincrisis (26 July 2022)

Mine is arriving today, I'm super excited, I'll report back!


----------



## Red-1 (26 July 2022)

We would have broken the 70% barrier had it not been for the dragon snorting from beside the arena.

He did feel better.


----------



## Ambers Echo (26 July 2022)

Fantastic, Red.

Lottie was hacked yesterday and seemed much the same as normal. Made a bit of a fuss about girthing.
Today she did not react AT ALL to the girth which was a miracle. And then gave me the nicest work I've ever had. She is more comfortablt for sure which was my main aim. The improvements in her movement are an added bonus.


----------



## Identityincrisis (26 July 2022)

Well i have one word for the girth..... wow!!!! (Pun intended!) 


8year old low mileage Arab, just lacking the little bit extra, i felt was in there.

As soon as i started walking him (in hand) to warm him up i noticed his hind leg had more lift, he's always over tracked but this was a noticeable change straight away. 

Once inside the arena, things weren't going well as we had youngsters flying up and down the sides of the arena.  I just waited it out, doing plenty of lateral work in walk (quite normal for us anyway)

Eventually the youngsters got bored of us and my horse started to relax, then the differences started to show! 

First i noticed how much contact i could make with my inside leg, I've never felt that with him. We've really struggled to get him off the inside rein and into the outside but all of a sudden he let go of the inside. And then came the lovely long reaching/seeking contact that i have only had glimpses of, the swing and lift through his back was lovely when i asked for trot. He also pushed off the inside hind on each trot transition which is unheard of. 

I kept the session super short as he's clearly using new or underused muscles but I'm blown away. I'm sitting very heavily on my hands, resisting buying a long version for my GP, but if the dressage continues this way i won't be waiting for long!


----------



## KEK (27 July 2022)

Oh man you are all making me want to buy it..and having just spent 5k on a dogs surgery and 1k on fixing the car it's not a good time and goodness knows what the shipping would be to Aust..  so everyone has reported improvements yes? I have a super wide Connie who does have gaps in the side of his girth when done up.


----------



## Identityincrisis (27 July 2022)

KEK said:



			Oh man you are all making me want to buy it..and having just spent 5k on a dogs surgery and 1k on fixing the car it's not a good time and goodness knows what the shipping would be to Aust..  so everyone has reported improvements yes? I have a super wide Connie who does have gaps in the side of his girth when done up.
		
Click to expand...

Everyone who has reported back has seen improvements,  I'd be interested if anyone hasn't. I'm just gutted i won't be using it again until Friday as i want to see if it was a fluke but i really can't see that it was. 

My girth was super tight along the back edge before the girth was even tight


----------



## Fieldlife (27 July 2022)

Identityincrisis said:



			Everyone who has reported back has seen improvements,  I'd be interested if anyone hasn't. I'm just gutted i won't be using it again until Friday as i want to see if it was a fluke but i really can't see that it was.

*My girth was super tight along the back edge before the girth was even tight*

Click to expand...

Sorry if I am being daft - that does the bold text mean?


----------



## ycbm (27 July 2022)

I'm so glad other people are feeling it too.

I had a very bad session yesterday fighting with,  I think,  a seasonal allergy that's made him very UV reactive,  couldn't catch him because of an in season mare in the  next door paddock, and then when I gave in schooling and took him back to his stable rather than get cross,   he did a pee to rival Austin Powers. Why he won't do it when ridden is beyond me,  it must have been so uncomfortable!

And in spite of all that,  you can still tell something has released somewhere.


I finally realised that the silver dots aren't fixings but markers for the centre point of the straps.  So now I do it up and then move the pad to the right place before getting on and doing the final hole.  Much easier than trying to get it central from the start.
.


----------



## Red-1 (27 July 2022)

ycbm said:



			I'm so glad other people are feeling it too.

I had a very bad session yesterday fighting with,  I think,  a seasonal allergy that's made him very UV reactive,  couldn't catch him because of an in season mare in the  next door paddock, and then when I gave in schooling and took him back to his stable rather than get cross,   he did a pee to rival Austin Powers. Why he won't do it when ridden is beyond me,  it must have been so uncomfortable!

And in spite of all that,  you can still tell something has released somewhere.


I finally realised that the silver dots aren't fixings but markers for the centre point of the straps.  So now I do it up and then move the pad to the right place before getting on and doing the final hole.  Much easier than trying to get it central from the start.
.
		
Click to expand...

Sadly, mine is the correct tightness when one side is one hole tighter than the other. 

One hole tighter and it is restrictive on the sternum. One hole too lose and I can feel some roll in the saddle. 

I am unsure if I should try to remember day by day which side was the hole tighter and rotate them.


----------



## ycbm (27 July 2022)

Red-1 said:



			Sadly, mine is the correct tightness when one side is one hole tighter than the other.

One hole tighter and it is restrictive on the sternum. One hole too lose and I can feel some roll in the saddle.

I am unsure if I should try to remember day by day which side was the hole tighter and rotate them.
		
Click to expand...

I was always 10 one side 11 the other only because "the other" was my right hand after I'd mounted and the alternative was to mount on 11/9 or struggle left handed to get a buckle done up very close to the flap. I'm 10/10 now in this one,  problem solved 
.


----------



## Petmurf (27 July 2022)

Can’t wait for mine to arrive, ordered last Thursday so hope not long now 🤞


----------



## Identityincrisis (27 July 2022)

Fieldlife said:



			Sorry if I am being daft - that does the bold text mean?
		
Click to expand...

So on my old girth, before it was even tight enough to get on, the edge of the girth that 'points' to the back was digging in. I only noticed after others on here had mentioned their girths were tight in spots despite being loose elsewhere. 

So those who have this girth, how are you judging when it is tight enough, as obviously you have a huge gap!


----------



## Red-1 (28 July 2022)

Identityincrisis said:



			So on my old girth, before it was even tight enough to get on, the edge of the girth that 'points' to the back was digging in. I only noticed after others on here had mentioned their girths were tight in spots despite being loose elsewhere.

So those who have this girth, how are you judging when it is tight enough, as obviously you have a huge gap!
		
Click to expand...

The sides of my girth are always loose, I judge when the saddle feels stable. If it is too lose it feels like it has a bit of roll.


----------



## Identityincrisis (28 July 2022)

Red-1 said:



			The sides of my girth are always loose, I judge when the saddle feels stable. If it is too lose it feels like it has a bit of roll.
		
Click to expand...


That's how i judged it too, thanks 😊


----------



## ycbm (28 July 2022)

Identityincrisis said:



			So on my old girth, before it was even tight enough to get on, the edge of the girth that 'points' to the back was digging in. I only noticed after others on here had mentioned their girths were tight in spots despite being loose elsewhere.

So those who have this girth, how are you judging when it is tight enough, as obviously you have a huge gap!
		
Click to expand...

I check it just under the saddle flap,  it's surprisingly tight there,  but I've never checked any other girth there before and that may tell us something too!  
.


----------



## Petmurf (28 July 2022)

Petmurf said:



			Can’t wait for mine to arrive, ordered last Thursday so hope not long now 🤞
		
Click to expand...

It will be here tomorrow 🥳


----------



## Pippity (28 July 2022)

Petmurf said:



			It will be here tomorrow 🥳
		
Click to expand...

Mine too! We're doing a dressage test on Saturday (just an online one) so it'll be interesting to see if it has an effect. (If I can get it on... I tried her 50" Prolite last night and couldn't even do it up! Meanwhile, her 50" string girth is on the 4th hole. Girths are difficult.)


----------



## Red-1 (28 July 2022)

Pippity said:



			Mine too! We're doing a dressage test on Saturday (just an online one) so it'll be interesting to see if it has an effect. (If I can get it on... I tried her 50" Prolite last night and couldn't even do it up! Meanwhile, her 50" string girth is on the 4th hole. Girths are difficult.)
		
Click to expand...

I measured mine in use against a Stubben string one today, just for you. It is very similar.

I don't know about Prolite, but the Fairfax ones always rode short in comparison to ordinary girths. I reckon it is to get round the padding. 

The new Wow one measures big, but fits as expected. Much better!


----------



## Pippity (28 July 2022)

Red-1 said:



			I measured mine in use against a Stubben string one today, just for you. It is very similar.

I don't know about Prolite, but the Fairfax ones always rode short in comparison to ordinary girths. I reckon it is to get round the padding.

The new Wow one measures big, but fits as expected. Much better!
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, much appreciated! I think it probably is the padding that makes the Prolites/Fairfaxes come up quite short.


----------



## Fieldlife (28 July 2022)

I “accidentally” bought  a WOW dressage Free Space Girth after reading YCMB's initial review. 

"" _This exciting new Free Space Girth from WOW™ will get your horse moving more freely! The massive success of this girth has changed the lives of many horses, allowing them to move more freely and comfortably.
This new innovative patented design has an Active Cushion Sternum Plate that has two parts.  The outer is a reinforced plate that will not give under girth tension.  This is spaced away from the horse by the Active Cushion which holds the Sternum Plate away from the horse’s rib cage.  The Sternum Plate makes the girth straps bridge the pectoral muscles and it is this lack of pressure that is the key to allowing the horse to engage by the use of an unimpeded Rectus Abdominus and better leg retraction due to the Ascending Pectoral muscles not being squashed!_””

He does seem to like it. He had a mattes Athletico sheepskin girth before. Which was best I’d found. But he still pulled angry faces when I did mattes girth up. So far (two rides) no face pulling with the new girth 
	
	
		
		
	


	








In terms of schooling Monday he was very behind my leg. Thursday morning he felt great. So jury is out for girth ridden. (But I think there were other reasons for being stuffy Monday - to Wednesday (I hacked tuesday and wednesday in a different saddle and girth). 

I suspect he moves better in new girth as seems happier with it being tightened, but will do a test with old girth versus new at some point.

It is fascinating how it is tight enough at base, but fairly loose at sides. Saddle seems stable (we can have a slip to right issue - partly rider driven and partly left hind dominance driven) And I like the non leather material for being easy to clean. It does IMO fit big in terms of coming further up girth straps than my previous girth of same size. Like the central dot to get it central.


----------



## Petmurf (29 July 2022)

So mine arrived today and I tried it tonight.

Took me a while to get it done up even though it’s the same size as his current one but eventually managed it. We went out on a solo hack and he was a tit but he always is when we’re on our own but I could feel a bit of difference in the length of his stride in walk up hill.

Once we got onto the flat farm lane we trotted and then I really noticed the difference, he felt wonderful, bouncy and more willing to trot whereas before I had to keep him going.

A longer hack tomorrow with a friend so he won’t be a tit and I can test it out more, we’re going early so hopefully it won’t be as difficult to do up as no grass belly and blowing out.

Its a lovely colour, soft and looks easy to clean.

eta For the first time he was looking round at me when I was doing it up, he’s never bothered before but was very inquisitive tonight but not in a bad way, more of a what are you doing, that feels different way


----------



## Red-1 (29 July 2022)

I took my horse jumping tonight, but used the LeMieux stud girth.

Hmmmm, well, he didn't be as off the leg. Was quite reluctant to canter actually, until he got going. That said, he still over achieved at the first fence!




I do think he prefers the new Wow girth, which surprises me as the stud girth spreads the weight and is really soft.


----------



## Fieldlife (29 July 2022)

Red-1 said:



			I took my horse jumping tonight, but used the LeMieux stud girth.

Hmmmm, well, he didn't be as off the leg. Was quite reluctant to canter actually, until he got going. That said, he still over achieved at the first fence!

View attachment 96775


I do think he prefers the new Wow girth, which surprises me as the stud girth spreads the weight and is really soft.
		
Click to expand...

You’ll have to get him the long free space girth too!


----------



## Red-1 (30 July 2022)

Fieldlife said:



			You’ll have to get him the long free space girth too!
		
Click to expand...

He has one, but it really fits the dressage saddle better, hence using this one for the jump saddle.


----------



## Pippity (30 July 2022)

I hacked in it last night. It was a bit of a struggle to get it on, and it ended up on the third hole, where my string girth is on the fourth, but she is currently extremely fat so it'll hopefully get easier as she slims. I did find it difficult to judge when it was tight enough. Even when the tension of girth strap/buckle seemed correct, the saddle felt a bit loose. Also, I'm REALLY not impressed with the buckles. If I decide to keep it, rather than selling it on, I'll definitely be swapping those out for something not held in place with elastic bands. For the price of the girth, WOW have been incredibly cheap with the buckles.

She seemed more relaxed with more of a swing through her movement. We trotted a mile or so (largely because of THE BLOODY HORSEFLIES) and she didn't get rushed or try to go into her turbo trot. She and our hacking buddy just happily trotted alongside each other with neither trying to race.

Generally, she seemed a bit happier in it than in her string girth, but probably not £250-worth happier!

We're recording an online dressage test this afternoon, so I suspect that will be a better test.

Edit: I've just realised that my normal string girth doesn't have any variety of spring buckle, which could be why I found the WOW buckles so weird! So I suspect I'll just take off the elastic bands and use it like that. I still think elastic bands rather than proper springs is cheap, though.


----------



## Petmurf (30 July 2022)

I had the same trouble today and couldn’t do it up so gave in and used our string girth as people were waiting for me.

I tried one side first then tried the back one on each side then got so frustrated.

I ordered the size he’s currently using in his string girth and they are the same length.

I’ll try again when I don’t have friends waiting for us.


----------



## ycbm (30 July 2022)

Had your string girth stretched? Because my WOW was delivered 3 inches longer than the "same size" ordinary girth I was using to allow for the size of the pad.  It should be the same length as your string one if you ordered the same length,  it should be longer. 
.


----------



## Ambers Echo (30 July 2022)

Mine is the same lenth as my prolite. I am using the same holes on each side. She is definitely more relaxed, no longer rushing, steadier in the contact. I can't believe what a difference a girth can make. My RI today was saying 'gosh all your hard work is really paying off - she is looking fantastic"  but it was an overnight change. Instant reaction to the new girth. I am finding it hard to believe and praying it's not some fluke. She needs a lot more leg now that she is not running off all the time so I can actually get in there and RIDE more.


----------



## ycbm (30 July 2022)

AE do you mean it measures the same or that you ordered the same length?
.


----------



## Ambers Echo (30 July 2022)

I ordered the same length and it does up on the same holes - I assume it is actually longer if I measured it


----------



## ycbm (30 July 2022)

Yes,  same, mine is 3 inches longer but I ordered the same size and it does up on the same holes. 
.


----------



## Petmurf (30 July 2022)

ycbm said:



			Had your string girth stretched? Because my WOW was delivered 3 inches longer than the "same size" ordinary girth I was using to allow for the size of the pad.  It should be the same length as your string one if you ordered the same length,  it should be longer.
.
		
Click to expand...

It could have stretched maybe but not be 3 inches I wouldn’t have thought 🤷‍♀️

I’ll try it again during the week and hopefully I’ll get it done up this time


----------



## Pippity (30 July 2022)

Well, she seemed straighter and more comfortable when we were warming up, but as soon as I asked her to work, she practically threw a tantrum. She even bucked for the first time in three years.

We weren't with our usual instructor, due to her car breaking down, so it could have been that she just wasn't gelling with the stand-in instructor's methods but so far, it definitely hasn't been worth the money for a round cob.


----------



## Red-1 (30 July 2022)

ycbm said:



			Had your string girth stretched? Because my WOW was delivered 3 inches longer than the "same size" ordinary girth I was using to allow for the size of the pad.  It should be the same length as your string one if you ordered the same length,  it should be longer.
.
		
Click to expand...

Mine too. It measures longer than the string one, but fits the same. 

@Pippity, I would measure it and if it isn't 3 inches longer than the length you ordered, I would send it back as they will have sent the wrong one.


----------



## Fieldlife (30 July 2022)

I think mine is LONGER (on higher holes) than the girth I was using before of same 30 inches. 

We won our novice BD music today with 68.6% so I’m happy with girth. 😂

I’ve ridden in it 3 times, 1 lazy goat with session and good flatwork rides!


----------



## Pippity (30 July 2022)

Red-1 said:



			Mine too. It measures longer than the string one, but fits the same.

@Pippity, I would measure it and if it isn't 3 inches longer than the length you ordered, I would send it back as they will have sent the wrong one.
		
Click to expand...

I'd imagine my string girth has stretched a bit. It's been washed a couple of times and I usually dry it with some books hanging off the end to stop it shrinking. The wow was easier to put on today, even with her being fresh from the field with associated grass belly, so I suspect she was puffing herself out a bit less.

Edit: I'd also taken off the elastic bands, so was fighting less with the buckles.


----------



## Fieldlife (31 July 2022)

Pippity said:



			I'd imagine my string girth has stretched a bit. It's been washed a couple of times and I usually dry it with some books hanging off the end to stop it shrinking. The wow was easier to put on today, even with her being fresh from the field with associated grass belly, so I suspect she was puffing herself out a bit less.

Edit: I'd also taken off the elastic bands, so was fighting less with the buckles.
		
Click to expand...

I’m confused. I find the auto close on the wow girth very helpful. How are you finding it makes it harder to do up?


----------



## Ambers Echo (31 July 2022)

Fieldlife said:



			I’m confused. I find the auto close on the wow girth very helpful. How are you finding it makes it harder to do up?
		
Click to expand...

Me too. Much easier. Maybe they come with different types?


----------



## Pippity (31 July 2022)

Fieldlife said:



			I’m confused. I find the auto close on the wow girth very helpful. How are you finding it makes it harder to do up?
		
Click to expand...

I found it pushed the prong to one side. Throw in the fact that I was struggling to get the strap through the buckle at all (because she's a fatty) and it was just another barrier. Also, I'm not used to auto-closing buckles. I've been using a string girth without them for two or three years.


----------



## Ambers Echo (31 July 2022)

Ok I’m now totally sold on this girth. I evented Lottie today. 6th full ODE of the season. Dressage Scores have been consistently around 40. And scores have also been very consistent  - pretty much 6s for everything. Comments have also always been ‘good paces, capable horse but tense, rushing, hard against the hand’. And we have been near the bottom of the rankings after dressage.

then today - 34.3. Again super consistent but instead of all 6’s it’s now all 6.5’s with the odd 7. Much higher up the rankings compared to other riders. And comments were completely different: ‘willing and obedient horse’. Also I normally have to really keep her under wraps and I struggle  to put my leg on. But the comments said ‘ride more actively forward for higher marks!’ Which is what I’ve been feeling in training- I can get my leg on more.  I didn’t dare today as this feeling of a horse waiting and listening is all so new. But it feels like we have taken a big step forward with more to come. 

I feel guilty I’ve been causing discomfort all this time. For those trying to decide about the girth - I knew she hated being girthed and I know her pecs get tight. So all I wanted to do was make her more comfy. If your horse is already comfy then it may not make a difference. But for me it’s a total game changer. Very happy.


----------



## ycbm (31 July 2022)

Ambers Echo said:



			I feel guilty I’ve been causing discomfort all this time.
		
Click to expand...

Ditto.

Thrilled it's worked for you.  I am hoping that WOW have not tied the patent down so tight on this that other girths with a space at the side aren't able to come into the market.  So many horses must want them.

Well done with the score and comments!


----------



## milliepops (31 July 2022)

I don't think they can have done, it's a similar idea to the prestige donut one which has a large pad with the girth strap floating over the top - haven't used one myself but the pics/vids they made at the time showed a similar type of gap between horse and strap. probably less pronounced as i think the prestige pad is leather so will flex a bit more.


----------



## Pippity (31 July 2022)

Hmm. I didn't think it had made much difference, so I popped her back in her string girth to hack today, preparatory to selling on my wow. But she was a lot less forward and a lot spookier than when hacking in the wow. Hmm. I think I'll have a couple of lessons with my regular instructor before making a decision on whether to keep it or not.


----------



## scats (1 August 2022)

I’m in the market for a new girth, so have taken a punt and ordered one of these.  Millie is the weirdest shaped horse I’ve ever met so no idea if it will even work how it should on her, but figured I can sell it on and hopefully not make too much of a loss.  Annoyingly her and Pol are different sizes so won’t be able to try on both (and draw the line at buying 2!)

I’m sceptical by nature and well aware of the placebo effect that can occur when people try something new, but I’ll give it a go and report back for those with unconventionally shaped types, as it might be useful.


----------



## ycbm (2 August 2022)

3 weeks in and I can confirm that the changes have stayed.  There is still a remarkable difference in his walk from before you even get on. Other big  changes too,  but that one's the biggest.  

He's been ill with something,  and understandably grouchy,  but the walk was still a giveaway that his girth had been restricting him and now wasn't.  I won't be going back to an ordinary girth on him or on any other horse in future.  
.


----------



## SEL (2 August 2022)

I have to confess I was prepared to be underwhelmed when I got one for baby cob, but he doesn't like his Harry Dabbs and its a drop in the ocean given he's getting a new saddle. I've got a dressage H-girth and my big mare hates it so was fully expecting to be offering this up to ebay.

Rode in the field this morning because it was windy, every heavy lorry was diverting down the road to avoid temporary lights and he is just 4 and if he didn't like it I'd rather be dumped at home!

He's usually got a bit of an upside down neck with his ears up your nostrils when you first start working in. Well today we had stretching down. Not completely relaxed as we were having to avoid huge concrete divots and rabbit holes (seriously need rain) but I tried a little trot on the nicer ground and he settled into a contact straight away. Then we had stretchy trot. We never get stretchy trot.

So it will be tried again tomorrow. I was cursing it fiddling around putting it on because I have a sore neck and kept tweaking it trying to get that pad into the middle, but if the pony carries on this way then its a keeper 

ETA I will check measurements given the rest of the thread because it felt a little on the small side.


----------



## Ambers Echo (2 August 2022)

I've buggered my back so today my RI rode instead of me. She said that there were many changes - more settled in the contact, waiting, not rushing. But the biggest is that when she gives the rein forward Lottie stretches down. And that is new.


----------



## Fieldlife (2 August 2022)

I’ve realised the silver dots can move relative to the middle bit, so aren’t a reliable gauge of straightness.

My saddler liked the girth. And saddle seems less inclined to move to right (both horse and I tend to push it that way!)


----------



## scats (2 August 2022)

Is it going to be a pain to fit?


----------



## ycbm (2 August 2022)

scats said:



			Is it going to be a pain to fit?
		
Click to expand...

Depends what you mean by a pain.  It needs to be put on properly,  one hole each side.  You can't do what I used to do,  slam it up to the "right" hole one side then do the other side.

I find it a fiddle but only because I've  got used to being very lazy!
.


----------



## scats (2 August 2022)

ycbm said:



			Depends what you mean by a pain.  It needs to be put on properly,  one hole each side.  You can't do what I used to do,  slam it up to the "right" hole one side then do the other side.

I find it a fiddle but only because I've  got used to being very lazy!
.
		
Click to expand...

Ah that’s ok then as I always do mine hole at a time each side.


----------



## JGC (3 August 2022)

I am going to start praying that my saddle fitter can adapt my current saddles as I really want to try this girth! Two weeks and counting.

And also hoping that I can get a hold of one in Europe.


----------



## AandK (3 August 2022)

Following this with interest... I think my boy would be a good candidate for one of these, I will definitely get him one IF he comes back into work after his recent issues.

Thanks to all who have shared your experiences!


----------



## ycbm (3 August 2022)

JGC said:



			I am going to start praying that my saddle fitter can adapt my current saddles as I really want to try this girth! Two weeks and counting.

And also hoping that I can get a hold of one in Europe.
		
Click to expand...

I don't understand why you would need to adapt any saddle that has at least 2 girth straps? I'm sure they'll ship to Europe but if not I'd be happy to forward it on to you.  
.


----------



## JGC (3 August 2022)

ycbm said:



			I don't understand why you would need to adapt any saddle that has at least 2 girth straps? I'm sure they'll ship to Europe but if not I'd be happy to forward it on to you. 
.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, I meant that if I need to get new saddles because my current ones don't fit, then I won't have the budget to get the girth too straight away. If they just need reflocking, I'll be ordering the same day


----------



## Identityincrisis (3 August 2022)

Rides 2, 3 and 4

I had my second ride in a lesson with my very sceptical instructor, who is also my saddle fitter, she was suitably impressed.  She agreed he was reaching forward more, looser in his elbows, his back was more engaged. His contact still lacks consistency but i think that is a strength issue.

Rides 3&4
I took him hacking, both days he has been very pingy! And quite spicy! But this isn't hugely unusual for him. He is definitely using his back more, especially going uphill. I have noticed he's been behind the contact but feel that's more to do with the extra spice 🤣

One thing I'm very confused about, and hoping someone  can clarify, i know the back and front straps can be on different holes but what about the front straps do they have to be on equal holes? My saddle isn't secure unless I'm on 5 and 6, 5 and 5 i am unstable. If the sternum pad is central presumably 1 hole difference is ok??


----------



## Fieldlife (3 August 2022)

Identityincrisis said:



			Rides 2, 3 and 4

I had my second ride in a lesson with my very sceptical instructor, who is also my saddle fitter, she was suitably impressed.  She agreed he was reaching forward more, looser in his elbows, his back was more engaged. His contact still lacks consistency but i think that is a strength issue.

Rides 3&4
I took him hacking, both days he has been very pingy! And quite spicy! But this isn't hugely unusual for him. He is definitely using his back more, especially going uphill. I have noticed he's been behind the contact but feel that's more to do with the extra spice 🤣

One thing I'm very confused about, and hoping someone  can clarify, i know the back and front straps can be on different holes but what about the front straps do they have to be on equal holes? My saddle isn't secure unless I'm on 5 and 6, 5 and 5 i am unstable. If the sternum pad is central presumably 1 hole difference is ok??
		
Click to expand...

Yes I think I’m on 8 and 9


----------



## ycbm (3 August 2022)

I'm on 10 and 11 or 10 and 10, depending on the saddle.
.


----------



## Identityincrisis (3 August 2022)

That's a relief! Thanks for the confirmation.

One thing the miracle girth hasn't solved is our attempts at flying changes, if anyone can offer me a miracle for that I'd be overjoyed!


----------



## sbloom (4 August 2022)

Absolutely one hole difference left to right is fine otherwise your girth would be too tight or too loose.


----------



## scats (9 August 2022)

Mines arrived and I’ll be hacking out in it later.  It’s the long girth for a normal GP saddle, any fitting tips?


----------



## Identityincrisis (9 August 2022)

scats said:



			Mines arrived and I’ll be hacking out in it later.  It’s the long girth for a normal GP saddle, any fitting tips?
		
Click to expand...

It can be fiddly getting it central but hopefully this gets easier with practice.  I am close to buying a second as my gp is short straps


----------



## scats (9 August 2022)

Identityincrisis said:



			It can be fiddly getting it central but hopefully this gets easier with practice.  I am close to buying a second as my gp is short straps
		
Click to expand...

Am I meant to do anything with the elastic bands?  They are horrid.


----------



## ycbm (9 August 2022)

scats said:



			Am I meant to do anything with the elastic bands?  They are horrid.
		
Click to expand...

I changed the buckles to Harry Dabbs ones which are sprung properly. I used the elastic bands as keepers for long girth straps,  which they do an excellent job of.  .


----------



## Identityincrisis (9 August 2022)

scats said:



			Am I meant to do anything with the elastic bands?  They are horrid.
		
Click to expand...

They're not ideal, and as someone else mentioned,  a very cheap solution for a very expensive girth! 

Am i being cheap thinking i may buy 2 x longer straps and just interchange these on my current dressage version to make a gp version?


----------



## ycbm (9 August 2022)

Identityincrisis said:



			They're not ideal, and as someone else mentioned,  a very cheap solution for a very expensive girth!

Am i being cheap thinking i may buy 2 x longer straps and just interchange these on my current dressage version to make a gp version?
		
Click to expand...

No,  that's  an excellent idea but taking the buckles off to thread the straps each time will be a wee bit of a pain.  But much easier if you replace the buckles or use them without the elastic bands. 
.


----------



## Identityincrisis (9 August 2022)

ycbm said:



			No,  that's  an excellent idea but taking the buckles off to thread the straps each time will be a wee bit of a pain.  But much easier if you replace the buckles or use them without the elastic bands.
.
		
Click to expand...

I'll practice taking them on and off, see how fiddly it is. I can live without spring buckles, I've managed for 35 years!


----------



## Pippity (9 August 2022)

scats said:



			Am I meant to do anything with the elastic bands?  They are horrid.
		
Click to expand...

I just removed them completely and have it with unsprung buckles. Far easier for me, because that's what I'm used to.


----------



## scats (9 August 2022)

I’m thinking Millie is the wrong shape for this girth? 





Or is that right?


----------



## ycbm (9 August 2022)

scats said:



			I’m thinking Millie is the wrong shape for this girth?
View attachment 97416

View attachment 97417


Or is that right?
		
Click to expand...


That's right,  just make sure the gap is the same size each side.  
.


----------



## scats (9 August 2022)

So I used it tonight to go on a short hack, mostly walk coz of the ground but did a bit of trot.
First impressions are that it was simple to fit.  It seemed to just go into place easily.  Wasn’t quite sure how it was meant to look to be honest but ycbm helped me out when I posted a photo (thank you!)
Easy to do up.  I ordered the normal size and my pro choice girth goes on hole 3 on both sides, whereas this seemed more comfortable on hole 2 on both sides.

Did I see an amazing difference in Millie?  Not really.  She did march out today better than yesterday (she had felt a little bit stuffy in walk yesterday) but I can’t say for certain it was the girth.  Could have been anything and I will have to use it over a period of time to really work out if there’s any difference.  I didn’t notice any difference to her way of going in trot, albeit we only trotted around the edges of a couple of small fields.

Good points- I was impressed that it didn’t slip.  I normally have to use the pro choice grippy one so I fully expected this to slip, but it did not budge once.  It should be nice and easy to wipe clean.
Millie isn’t girthy anyway and she was fine with this one too.

I shall continue with it for the reasons above and I shall monitor our rides for any improvement, or otherwise.


----------



## Red-1 (9 August 2022)

Well, I have a couple of things to report... 

Firstly, the trainers at camp were upset at the air gap at the sides and made me do it up quite tightly. 

Secondly, on coming home, I have contacted the company about fit and they assured me that the air gap is correct. They were very helpful and said they now do a narrow version, and yes, I could swap to that if I was concerned. Top marks to the company!

Thirdly, we won at dressage again today! For the first time he was flowing forwards so I wasn't tempted to pull back to 'find' him.


----------



## Eventing2022 (9 August 2022)

Has anyone jumped in one yet? My finger keeps hovering to buy but my brain can't get round how this can be stable enough to stop saddle movement....


----------



## Ambers Echo (9 August 2022)

Yes I’ve done an ODE and competed at British Novice showjumping in mine. Doesn’t move at all.


----------



## ycbm (9 August 2022)

Eventing2022 said:



			Has anyone jumped in one yet? My finger keeps hovering to buy but my brain can't get round how this can be stable enough to stop saddle movement....
		
Click to expand...

Yes I've jumped some small things and he has also had a couple of strops refusing to step into a steam,  and throwing us around.  The saddles have never moved less.
.


----------



## Ambers Echo (9 August 2022)

Red-1 the air gap is the whole point! Weird the instructors couldn’t see that. That’s what I love about it. And so does Lottie. Though its hard to know how tight to do the girth up.


----------



## ycbm (9 August 2022)

Red-1 said:



			Firstly, the trainers at camp were upset at the air gap at the sides and made me do it up quite tightly
		
Click to expand...

I would have told them that they didn't understand the girth.  The gap is the whole point! 
.


----------



## ycbm (9 August 2022)

Eventing2022 said:



			Has anyone jumped in one yet? My finger keeps hovering to buy but my brain can't get round how this can be stable enough to stop saddle movement....
		
Click to expand...


Take a look at the strops that hold the load on the back of any flatbed lorry carrying stuff down a motorway.  The strops are almost never in contact with the load for their entire length, there are nearly always gaps,  often big ones.


----------



## scats (9 August 2022)

ycbm said:



			Yes I've jumped some small things and he has also had a couple of strops refusing to step into a steam,  and throwing us around.  The saddles have never moved less.
.
		
Click to expand...

Yes I have to admit that when I get on in the pro choice girth, despite the ‘grip’, the saddle tends to slip slightly. 
This did not budge and Millie is a barrel and saddles almost always roll on her.
Perhaps to do with the placing of the centre ‘pad’? That alone is enough to make me keep it to be honest.  Nothing more frustrating that a rolling saddle.


----------



## Ambers Echo (9 August 2022)

Omg Red HOW CLOSE to 70?? That’s almost annoying 😂. But a super score and lovely comments x


----------



## Fieldlife (9 August 2022)

ycbm said:



			I changed the buckles to Harry Dabbs ones which are sprung properly. I used the elastic bands as keepers for long girth straps,  which they do an excellent job of.  .
		
Click to expand...

I LIKE the buckle close straps. Better than my past improvisation with plaiting bands on past girths. Are the Harry dabs buckles self close? (I know kieffer ones are).


----------



## ycbm (9 August 2022)

Fieldlife said:



			I LIKE the buckle close straps. Better than my past improvisation with plaiting bands on past girths. Are the Harry dabs buckles self close? (I know kieffer ones are).
		
Click to expand...


Yes,  I took a set off an old Dabbs I no longer needed. They are self sprung.
.


----------



## soloequestrian (9 August 2022)

Mine arrived late today, 10 days after ordering with 'express delivery'.  I know from here that's normal but still grates a bit.  It has one sheet of paper with it that says 'only relevant to Free Space dressage girths' and I have the long version.  Ho hum - poor marks for service so far.
I can see lots of helpful fitting advice above so feel fairly confident for tomorrow, the only think I'm wondering about is where the things that hold the two girth straps ('girth sleeves' I think) together are meant to sit?  Do they just slip down towards the pad or should I try to get them up near the saddle?


----------



## Red-1 (10 August 2022)

soloequestrian said:



			Mine arrived late today, 10 days after ordering with 'express delivery'.  I know from here that's normal but still grates a bit.  It has one sheet of paper with it that says 'only relevant to Free Space dressage girths' and I have the long version.  Ho hum - poor marks for service so far.
I can see lots of helpful fitting advice above so feel fairly confident for tomorrow, the only think I'm wondering about is where the things that hold the two girth straps ('girth sleeves' I think) together are meant to sit?  Do they just slip down towards the pad or should I try to get them up near the saddle?
		
Click to expand...

I didn't see any instructions on that. I presumed they went further down but then that seemed to cause the girth to block the elbow, so have pulled them right up to the saddle. In fact, with mine, they are partly on the saddle.

That is what worked for us.


----------



## ycbm (10 August 2022)

Red-1 said:



			Well, I have a couple of things to report...

Firstly, the trainers at camp were upset at the air gap at the sides and made me do it up quite tightly.

Secondly, on coming home, I have contacted the company about fit and they assured me that the air gap is correct. They were very helpful and said they now do a narrow version, and yes, I could swap to that if I was concerned. Top marks to the company!

Thirdly, we won at dressage again today! For the first time he was flowing forwards so I wasn't tempted to pull back to 'find' him. 
	View attachment 97429
View attachment 97430

Click to expand...


The stick on smilies  😁😁😁


----------



## sbloom (10 August 2022)

Red-1 said:



			Well, I have a couple of things to report...

Firstly, the trainers at camp were upset at the air gap at the sides and made me do it up quite tightly.

Secondly, on coming home, I have contacted the company about fit and they assured me that the air gap is correct. They were very helpful and said they now do a narrow version, and yes, I could swap to that if I was concerned. Top marks to the company!

Thirdly, we won at dressage again today! For the first time he was flowing forwards so I wasn't tempted to pull back to 'find' him.
		
Click to expand...

This drives me nuts.  I've had PC instructors especially say a jump saddle isn't suitable for a long legged kid, that elasticated girths are bad, that asymmetric girthing is bad, that you can't have a half pad...you name it.  And trainers that takes saddles off point straps and others that start shimming themselves.   Leave it alone trainers, you don't know enough on the whole, refer the rider back to the saddle fitter or contact us yourselves and ask!!


----------



## Red-1 (10 August 2022)

sbloom said:



			This drives me nuts.  I've had PC instructors especially say a jump saddle isn't suitable for a long legged kid, that elasticated girths are bad, that asymmetric girthing is bad, that you can't have a half pad...you name it.  And trainers that takes saddles off point straps and others that start shimming themselves.   Leave it alone trainers, you don't know enough on the whole, refer the rider back to the saddle fitter or contact us yourselves and ask!!
		
Click to expand...

To be fair to the trainers, it was at camp, they never met me before and the gaps do look kinda scary!


----------



## Fieldlife (10 August 2022)

Red-1 said:



			I didn't see any instructions on that. I presumed they went further down but then that seemed to cause the girth to block the elbow, so have pulled them right up to the saddle. In fact, with mine, they are partly on the saddle.

That is what worked for us.

View attachment 97444

Click to expand...

I dont think they would block the elbow anywhere.


----------



## Fieldlife (10 August 2022)

soloequestrian said:



			Mine arrived late today, 10 days after ordering with 'express delivery'.  I know from here that's normal but still grates a bit.  It has one sheet of paper with it that says 'only relevant to Free Space dressage girths' and I have the long version.  Ho hum - poor marks for service so far.
I can see lots of helpful fitting advice above so feel fairly confident for tomorrow, the only think I'm wondering about is where the things that hold the two girth straps ('girth sleeves' I think) together are meant to sit?  Do they just slip down towards the pad or should I try to get them up near the saddle?
		
Click to expand...

I think the issue which the website doesnt state, is they dont keep the girths in stock, they are making them all to order, so they have to make it after you pay, then it is being express dispatched once made.

Bad news is they are on holiday as a whole all next week.


----------



## Fieldlife (10 August 2022)

Interesting. So I got the short girth about 3-4 weeks ago for dressage saddle. Horse likes it and has massively stabilised it, saddle tends to slip a bit right (owing to both horse and rider issues that are being looked at). Saddler very happy with saddle and girth.

Jump saddle was still moving off to right. So I also ordered a long girth, which arrived last night.

Tested it with Harry Dabbs girth and WOW free space girth with saddler this morning. The saddle moves with Harry Dabbs and not with the Wow free space girth!

So I now have two!!!! My saddler loves the design and gap. Horse seems happy too. (Husband and bank balance very not happy!) 

For me the 30 inch dressage girth was same size as my 30 inch Mattes athletico. But the 52 inch long girth was over 2 inches shorter in use than my 52 inch (fairly new) Harry Dabbs long girth. I am swapping straps for 54" inch straps.


----------



## ycbm (10 August 2022)

Fieldlife said:



			I think the issue which the website doesnt state, is they dont keep the girths in stock, they are making them all to order, so they have to make it after you pay, then it is being express dispatched once made.
		
Click to expand...


To be fair that's probably because of huge demand.  I bought early,  mine was in stock.  They should tell you,  though,  and not charge for express delivery they can't provide. 

Ludo's improvements are still ovbious after a month. I can now get a more consistent contact than I've ever been able to up to now. 
.


----------



## JGC (10 August 2022)

Red-1 said:



			Thirdly, we won at dressage again today! For the first time he was flowing forwards so I wasn't tempted to pull back to 'find' him.
		
Click to expand...

Holy smokes, this is EXACTLY what I do with the mare in my avatar and have been struggling with for the last couple of months - I can't wait for the saddle fitter to come, counting down to next Tuesday.

Congratulations on your test, he looks beautiful in the photos.


----------



## sbloom (10 August 2022)

Red-1 said:



			To be fair to the trainers, it was at camp, they never met me before and the gaps do look kinda scary!
		
Click to expand...

Precisely why they should butt out, that's even worse than a regular trainer.  Overstepping.


----------



## Hallo2012 (10 August 2022)

scats said:



			So I used it tonight to go on a short hack, mostly walk coz of the ground but did a bit of trot.
First impressions are that it was simple to fit.  It seemed to just go into place easily.  Wasn’t quite sure how it was meant to look to be honest but ycbm helped me out when I posted a photo (thank you!)
Easy to do up.  I ordered the normal size and my pro choice girth goes on hole 3 on both sides, whereas this seemed more comfortable on hole 2 on both sides.

Did I see an amazing difference in Millie?  Not really.  She did march out today better than yesterday (she had felt a little bit stuffy in walk yesterday) but I can’t say for certain it was the girth.  Could have been anything and I will have to use it over a period of time to really work out if there’s any difference.  I didn’t notice any difference to her way of going in trot, albeit we only trotted around the edges of a couple of small fields.

Good points- I was impressed that it didn’t slip.  I normally have to use the pro choice grippy one so I fully expected this to slip, but it did not budge once.  It should be nice and easy to wipe clean.
Millie isn’t girthy anyway and she was fine with this one too.

I shall continue with it for the reasons above and I shall monitor our rides for any improvement, or otherwise.
		
Click to expand...

this is interesting as i also use a pro choice for the grip...... effect.....


----------



## Identityincrisis (10 August 2022)

I practiced removing the straps tonight and it's so easy,  going to order the long straps tomorrow 😊


----------



## Fieldlife (10 August 2022)

Identityincrisis said:



			I practiced removing the straps tonight and it's so easy,  going to order the long straps tomorrow 😊
		
Click to expand...

I did it today too (as I’m getting longer ones and keeping all the other parts.) I thought it was quite fiddly process slipping the buckles off. Not tried putting back on, but don’t think be super quick?

I pretty much alternate using jump and dressage saddle so I’d be changing 6 times a week. 

I guess it depends, if I took all girths back and forwards home, I could swap at home when not under time pressure?


----------



## Identityincrisis (11 August 2022)

Fieldlife said:



			I did it today too (as I’m getting longer ones and keeping all the other parts.) I thought it was quite fiddly process slipping the buckles off. Not tried putting back on, but don’t think be super quick?

I pretty much alternate using jump and dressage saddle so I’d be changing 6 times a week.

I guess it depends, if I took all girths back and forwards home, I could swap at home when not under time pressure?
		
Click to expand...

My plan was to buy 1 set of long leathers and 1 set of buckles then i don't need to undo 4 buckles, only 2. I have a similar ratio to you, and alternate between each saddle all week. 

I'm going to see if my horsebox passes it's MOT and that will decide if i save and just get straps or splurge and get another girth!


----------



## peanutsmumma (11 August 2022)

You guys are making me want to get this girth for my youngster


----------



## Tiddlypom (11 August 2022)

sbloom said:



			Precisely why they should butt out, that's even worse than a regular trainer.  Overstepping.
		
Click to expand...

Whereas I think that if the trainers see a new piece of kit in a new design that they are concerned may not be fitted safely, then they are correct to step in 🤷‍♀️.

I personally dislike the look of this design of girth with the large gap, though I accept that some HHOers are pleased with it and think that their horses prefer it.


----------



## sbloom (11 August 2022)

They should be asking about it, there is no reason to think it would be unsafe especially if it's clearly made by Wow and not some random company.  Just telling someone they don't like it and to crank it up is less than helpful.


----------



## Fieldlife (11 August 2022)

sbloom said:



			They should be asking about it, there is no reason to think it would be unsafe especially if it's clearly made by Wow and not some random company.  Just telling someone they don't like it and to crank it up is less than helpful.
		
Click to expand...

If a trainer asked me about it, I’d say it’s tight enough under the pad, and saddle isn’t slipping. I’d suggest put fingers under actual pad.

I’m old and grumpy enough to be thoroughly annoyed if any trainer proactively altered my tack without asking if it was okay!


----------



## Fieldlife (11 August 2022)

Identityincrisis said:



			My plan was to buy 1 set of long leathers and 1 set of buckles then i don't need to undo 4 buckles, only 2. I have a similar ratio to you, and alternate between each saddle all week. 

I'm going to see if my horsebox passes it's MOT and that will decide if i save and just get straps or splurge and get another girth!
		
Click to expand...

That’s a good idea, I had two take all 4 off to send back straps. Taking only 2 off would make half as fiddly.

TBH it’s one of the reasons I avoid camps even with really good trainers, as I think can be really hard to come in cold and make constructive input to a partnership, so instruction can be a bit hit or miss!


----------



## sbloom (11 August 2022)

Tightening nosebands, putting girths on different straps...these things have big effects and imo shouldn't be done by a trainer unless it CLEARLY fixes a very real problem.  I've said it before Manolo Mendez once put one of my saddles on 2 and 3 straps instead of 1 and 3 as he hates point straps.  Certainly in the long term (I wasn't there at the time of course) it caused problems and solved nothing so we had a horse with issues when I went out a few weeks later...and I love Manolo Mendez!


----------



## Pippity (11 August 2022)

Fieldlife said:



			If a trainer asked me about it, I’d say it’s tight enough under the pad, and saddle isn’t slipping. I’d suggest put fingers under actual pad.

I’m old and grumpy enough to be thoroughly annoyed if any trainer proactively altered my tack without asking if it was okay!
		
Click to expand...

I had a one-off lesson with a different instructor who thought it was far too loose, because she hadn't realised there was a double-thickness to the pad. Once she actually put her fingers under the pad, she agreed it was fine.


----------



## milliepops (11 August 2022)

sbloom said:



			Tightening nosebands, putting girths on different straps...these things have big effects and imo shouldn't be done by a trainer unless it CLEARLY fixes a very real problem.  I've said it before Manolo Mendez once put one of my saddles on 2 and 3 straps instead of 1 and 3 as he hates point straps.  Certainly in the long term (I wasn't there at the time of course) it caused problems and solved nothing so we had a horse with issues when I went out a few weeks later...and I love Manolo Mendez!
		
Click to expand...

agreed, some horses are forgiving to the point of not really noticing changes, and others really aren't. I used to have jump training with someone who insisted all horses wore flash nosebands - the training was improving me so much it was worth going along with a loose fitted bottom strap as my horse didn't mind, it was just totally unnecessary as she never opened her mouth. 

My current horse is far more sensitive to changes, he wears a drop noseband and i tried him in a cavesson recently to see if it would improve the tension he has in his mouth... unrideable giraffing ensued and he was hugely stressed all session even when i swapped it back. that's a no then. His owner had previously told me he was choosy about girths so while i remain interested in this one I am not throwing vast amounts of money around on experimental things with this one! i still have a fairfax in my kit and might try that one day when i am feeling brave/sticky


----------



## sbloom (11 August 2022)

This particular saddle ended up half way up this Luso's neck, the rider sitting on the back, and because a physio then got involved too it was up on 2 thick layers of prolite, despite the fact it was fitted with a shimmed Mattes pad.  He was SO much happier when I moved the saddle back and put the Mattes on, the saddle hadn't even needed adjusting!  And I had one that had unsuccessful hock injections because she insisted on girthing her saddle on 2 and 4 and not 1 and 3, despite repeated written instructions, so it too sat forwards and tipped backwards.  I made the horse way happier than the injections had in the same way!


----------



## Ambers Echo (11 August 2022)

Lottie has had monthly physio/sports massage since I’ve had her. The physio assesses and treats tight bits with massage/ultrasound, laser m, stretches or exercise therapy. Her back has got better and better since her injury but the main problem area since we started jumping has been her pecs. Today she said the change is remarkable. Feels totally normal now there now. No gnarly bits, tight bits, stick bits. Everything soft, supple and moving freely. Today there was literally nothing to treat. She felt fantastic. So she just had a general massage. I said do you think it’s the girth. She said I can’t see what else it could be.

Her work load is much the same and we jumped BN last week. She’s still in full work so it’s not rest that has helped. I’m sold for sure.


----------



## Fieldlife (12 August 2022)

Identityincrisis said:



			My plan was to buy 1 set of long leathers and 1 set of buckles then i don't need to undo 4 buckles, only 2. I have a similar ratio to you, and alternate between each saddle all week.

I'm going to see if my horsebox passes it's MOT and that will decide if i save and just get straps or splurge and get another girth!
		
Click to expand...

LOL I am clearly not safe to remove straps!! (I needed to remove the 52 inch girth straps to swap for the 54 inch girth straps). I sent the 52 back, and amazing service, the 54 arrived next day. However when I went to put the 54 straps back on, I have lost one of the long girth sleeves!!! :-( How is mystery to me, as I have only had girth at work, in my bag, in the car, and at home in a cupboard. But it has vanished. So I have just had to order new sleeve, as I dont think I can use long girth without it. 

I think I might rule out swapping straps / buckles / sleeves for me as I am clearly hopeless!!


----------



## soloequestrian (12 August 2022)

Fieldlife said:



			as I dont think I can use long girth without it.
		
Click to expand...

I'm finding the sleeves just slide down and end up doing very little - what are yours doing?  Have mailed Wow to ask where they are supposed to sit but no reply yet.  I don't seem to be getting great service.


----------



## Fieldlife (12 August 2022)

soloequestrian said:



			I'm finding the sleeves just slide down and end up doing very little - what are yours doing?  Have mailed Wow to ask where they are supposed to sit but no reply yet.  I don't seem to be getting great service.
		
Click to expand...

I think mine just lessen the chance of pinching from the long girth straps. they fractionally lift the girth straps, and keep them straight and parallel and limit any twisting / angling. I find them no issue. But I dont want to use girth without them. The photo I have of mine in use has them at the top, but I think are unobtrusive and doesnt really matter where sit. 

Maybe call WOW on the number on the invoice? I have found them really helpful.


----------



## scats (12 August 2022)

milliepops said:



			agreed, some horses are forgiving to the point of not really noticing changes, and others really aren't. I used to have jump training with someone who insisted all horses wore flash nosebands - the training was improving me so much it was worth going along with a loose fitted bottom strap as my horse didn't mind, it was just totally unnecessary as she never opened her mouth.

My current horse is far more sensitive to changes, he wears a drop noseband and i tried him in a cavesson recently to see if it would improve the tension he has in his mouth... unrideable giraffing ensued and he was hugely stressed all session even when i swapped it back. that's a no then. His owner had previously told me he was choosy about girths so while i remain interested in this one I am not throwing vast amounts of money around on experimental things with this one! i still have a fairfax in my kit and might try that one day when i am feeling brave/sticky 

Click to expand...

I doubt he’s the same size but I’d be happy to send mine to you to try if he was.


----------



## Identityincrisis (13 August 2022)

Final report, i promise! So today was a good test to see what was happening and if I could still feel an improvement,  once again WOW! We went to a local pole work clinic, it's very intense,  not just a few poles on the ground.  We started these clinics in January and he has improved a lot but always lacked consistency in his frame and was hard to manoeuvre. Today he floated!! He moved off my inside leg, he had a lovely frame with a lovely soft, supple back and he just felt amazing,  just like i always knew he could, i just needed the key!


----------



## PapaverFollis (13 August 2022)

D*mn you all. I do NOT have £250 spare for a girth!!!!  😝 stopppppit!  I have this niggling feeling that The Beast would really, really appreciate the freedom behind the shoulder it would give. 

Christmas. Birthday. FORTIETH BIRTHDAY IN JANUARY.  😂 better than like jewellery or anything like that surely?


----------



## Identityincrisis (13 August 2022)

PapaverFollis said:



			D*mn you all. I do NOT have £250 spare for a girth!!!!  😝 stopppppit!  I have this niggling feeling that The Beast would really, really appreciate the freedom behind the shoulder it would give.

Christmas. Birthday. FORTIETH BIRTHDAY IN JANUARY.  😂 better than like jewellery or anything like that surely?
		
Click to expand...

Oh WAAAAYYYYYY better than boring jewellery!! And you'd get waaaaayyyyyy more pleasure out of it! I now have to go and buy another one but with long straps, now THAT is gutting!!


----------



## peanutsmumma (13 August 2022)

PapaverFollis said:



			D*mn you all. I do NOT have £250 spare for a girth!!!!  😝 stopppppit!  I have this niggling feeling that The Beast would really, really appreciate the freedom behind the shoulder it would give.

Christmas. Birthday. FORTIETH BIRTHDAY IN JANUARY.  😂 better than like jewellery or anything like that surely?
		
Click to expand...


This is exactly how I feel. 

I have a youngster that has started 'proper' schooling this year and would love to start him off on the right foot for comfort. 

I would need to sell a kidney to find it at the moment though!


----------



## littleshetland (13 August 2022)

Hmmm....this thread is making me check my 'penny pot'....


----------



## Fieldlife (13 August 2022)

Identityincrisis said:



			Oh WAAAAYYYYYY better than boring jewellery!! And you'd get waaaaayyyyyy more pleasure out of it! I now have to go and buy another one but with long straps, now THAT is gutting!!
		
Click to expand...

That’s what I’ve just done!


----------



## ycbm (13 August 2022)

They need to make the pad velcro attached so you don't have to take the buckles off to thread different straps.  I think they will probably make that change at some stage.

After 5 weeks,  you'd have to prise mine out of my cold dead hands.  I just wonder how many horses are underperforming because they need this girth. 
.


----------



## ownedbyaconnie (13 August 2022)

Do I need a new girth? No.

Do I want a new girth?…


----------



## ycbm (13 August 2022)

ownedbyaconnie said:



			Do I need a new girth? No.

Do I want a new girth?…
		
Click to expand...


We need a forum  test driver for the new narrower pad  😉
.


----------



## ownedbyaconnie (13 August 2022)

Well until Sbloom gets to me I don’t even have a saddle that fits to attach new girth to thanks to pony building all this muscle and changing shape following her KS surgery 🙃

The lord giveth and the lord taketh away 🙄

If it’ll suit her shape/the saddle i will definitely invest though, I like the idea and am always looking for stuff to make riding as comfy as possible for the princess pony.


----------



## Cortez (13 August 2022)

ycbm said:



			They need to make the pad velcro attached so you don't have to take the buckles off to thread different straps.  I think they will probably make that change at some stage.

After 5 weeks,  you'd have to prise mine out of my cold dead hands.  I just wonder how many horses are underperforming because they need this girth.
.
		
Click to expand...

Very interesting replies from everyone: so that's a definite thumbs up then? Might have to give it a whirl.....


----------



## Fieldlife (13 August 2022)

Cortez said:



			Very interesting replies from everyone: so that's a definite thumbs up then? Might have to give it a whirl.....
		
Click to expand...

I thought all your horses are retired?


----------



## Fieldlife (13 August 2022)

ycbm said:



			We need a forum  test driver for the new narrower pad  😉
.
		
Click to expand...

do you need a narrower pad?


----------



## Fieldlife (13 August 2022)

ycbm said:



			They need to make the pad velcro attached so you don't have to take the buckles off to thread different straps.  I think they will probably make that change at some stage.

After 5 weeks,  you'd have to prise mine out of my cold dead hands.  I just wonder how many horses are underperforming because they need this girth.
.
		
Click to expand...

I think that would be a bad idea. Velcro fails / clogs up etc. I think design is good as it is.


----------



## ycbm (13 August 2022)

Fieldlife said:



			I think that would be a bad idea. Velcro fails / clogs up etc. I think design is good as it is.
		
Click to expand...


Removable knee blocks attach with velcro fine.  It only needs the two tiny loops that the straps go through made to open and close with velcro or a billet to make it a lot more versatile for those with saddles with both long and short girth straps.  
.


----------



## ycbm (13 August 2022)

Fieldlife said:



			do you need a narrower pad?
		
Click to expand...

No. Hallo 2012 and others with ponies probably would.


----------



## Jeni the dragon (13 August 2022)

Sis and I have been talking about buying the baby event horse something, as we've bought a few things for the sicknote! Maybe this girth would really suit him?🤔


----------



## Cortez (13 August 2022)

Fieldlife said:



			I thought all your horses are retired?
		
Click to expand...

I have students; some have problem horses. I'm retired, not dead.


----------



## Fieldlife (13 August 2022)

ycbm said:



			Removable knee blocks attach with velcro fine.  It only needs the two tiny loops that the straps go through made to open and close with velcro or a billet to make it a lot more versatile for those with saddles with both long and short girth straps.
.
		
Click to expand...

they are under the saddle flaps.

I’m not keen on adding additional points of failure.

maybe need a more secure opening and closing mechanism than Velcro. An over strap with a buckle?

Not sure though if there is a design incentive, as the alternative is buy two girths.


----------



## ycbm (14 August 2022)

Well need to disagree on Velcro,  it's always worked fine on the boots I've trailed through mud, but I did also suggest billets, like some boots and reins have. The loops are a guidance,  they don't take much strain,  I wouldn't  be worried, myself,  about them being a point of failure,  all four of them would have to break before the pad fell out.  I suspect its a modification WOW will be asked for,  and with their history of modular design of saddles I would expect it to happen some time in the future.   
.


----------



## scats (15 August 2022)

Has anyone else found the leather things slip down?  I tried putting them not far from the buckles but by the time I’d finished a short hack they had slipped down again.


----------



## lynz88 (15 August 2022)

As mine gets quite stiff and sore in his sternum, I am curious whether this girth would benefit him. I just put myself on financial lockdown with the rising costs of everything but.......perhaps I don't need to eat for a few months 🤣


----------



## ycbm (16 August 2022)

I have hit the first problem with it.  When I take it off I am seeing two distinct lines in Ludo's  sides that don't go away until after I've washed him down and turned him out.  I'm not happy about this at all and I wonder why the dressage girth isn't also sold with the covers.  After all,  there's no more strap in contact with the horse whether you use a short girth or a long one. 

I'll try and get an answer from WOW on this. 


ETA I have written to a very senior person there and will report back.


----------



## soloequestrian (16 August 2022)

I'm struggling with the sleeves slipping too, I've mailed Wow about it.  I'm using the long girth and the answer would seem to be to have much longer sleeves - maybe twice as long for my 52 inch girth.  I haven't heard back from Wow about that as a solution yet but in the mail I got indicated that they're interested and perhaps that some aspects of the design are still not totally finalised. 
The other issue I'm having is that because the girth is longer than an ordinary one the buckles trail on the ground when just one side is done up so they get mucky and there is a chance that the horse will stand on them as you move around to the other side to do up fully.  Anyone else finding this/come up with a solution?


----------



## scats (16 August 2022)

soloequestrian said:



			I'm struggling with the sleeves slipping too, I've mailed Wow about it.  I'm using the long girth and the answer would seem to be to have much longer sleeves - maybe twice as long for my 52 inch girth.  I haven't heard back from Wow about that as a solution yet but in the mail I got indicated that they're interested and perhaps that some aspects of the design are still not totally finalised.
The other issue I'm having is that because the girth is longer than an ordinary one the buckles trail on the ground when just one side is done up so they get mucky and there is a chance that the horse will stand on them as you move around to the other side to do up fully.  Anyone else finding this/come up with a solution?
		
Click to expand...

The sleeve thing is really irritating me and also one of my buckles has slipped off the thread thing that attaches them and I can’t seem to get it back on properly.  Have to say, I think WOW have got a bit of a cheek to charge this price for such a cheaply made girth.


----------



## Red-1 (16 August 2022)

ycbm said:



			I have hit the first problem with it.  When I take it off I am seeing two distinct lines in Ludo's  sides that don't go away until after I've washed him down and turned him out.  I'm not happy about this at all and I wonder why the dressage girth isn't also sold with the covers.  After all,  there's no more strap in contact with the horse whether you use a short girth or a long one.

I'll try and get an answer from WOW on this.


ETA I have written to a very senior person there and will report back.
		
Click to expand...

I don't use the covers to 'cover' the two straps. As I understand it, the cover is there to prevent them coming too close together and pinching skin between them. I didn't see instruction on how to fit it, but I found that the straps were most likely to come together right at the top, so that is where I fit it. 

I don't find it slips as half of it is between the saddle flaps, so a fair bit of pressure holding it in place. 

I think I like the minimalist approach of 2 small straps behind the elbow.  That said, my horse isn't marking other than some indentation, that I would expect with any girth.


----------



## SEL (16 August 2022)

scats said:



			Has anyone else found the leather things slip down?  I tried putting them not far from the buckles but by the time I’d finished a short hack they had slipped down again.
View attachment 97765

Click to expand...

Mine don't slip but I'm not 100% sure I've got it sitting right. Think I'll take a photo next time he's tacked up


----------



## Pippity (16 August 2022)

soloequestrian said:



			I'm struggling with the sleeves slipping too, I've mailed Wow about it.  I'm using the long girth and the answer would seem to be to have much longer sleeves - maybe twice as long for my 52 inch girth.  I haven't heard back from Wow about that as a solution yet but in the mail I got indicated that they're interested and perhaps that some aspects of the design are still not totally finalised.
The other issue I'm having is that because the girth is longer than an ordinary one the buckles trail on the ground when just one side is done up so they get mucky and there is a chance that the horse will stand on them as you move around to the other side to do up fully.  Anyone else finding this/come up with a solution?
		
Click to expand...

My horse has such short legs that I have that with every girth! It's just a case of being quick.


----------



## Fieldlife (16 August 2022)

ycbm said:



			I have hit the first problem with it.  When I take it off I am seeing two distinct lines in Ludo's  sides that don't go away until after I've washed him down and turned him out.  I'm not happy about this at all and I wonder why the dressage girth isn't also sold with the covers.  After all,  there's no more strap in contact with the horse whether you use a short girth or a long one.

I'll try and get an answer from WOW on this.


ETA I have written to a very senior person there and will report back.
		
Click to expand...

Interested to hear views.
There is more strap as part of girth on long girth.

on short girth the girth as part of girth is much shorter.

Short one  has buckle guards as buckle on skin.

long girth has the sleeve to keep long expanse of strap together, facing right way and not twisting or rubbing.


----------



## Fieldlife (16 August 2022)

Red-1 said:



			I don't use the covers to 'cover' the two straps. As I understand it, the cover is there to prevent them coming too close together and pinching skin between them. I didn't see instruction on how to fit it, but I found that the straps were most likely to come together right at the top, so that is where I fit it.

I don't find it slips as half of it is between the saddle flaps, so a fair bit of pressure holding it in place.

I think I like the minimalist approach of 2 small straps behind the elbow.  That said, my horse isn't marking other than some indentation, that I would expect with any girth.
		
Click to expand...

Agree with this one cover. It’s not meant as full cover IMO.


----------



## Fieldlife (16 August 2022)

scats said:



			The sleeve thing is really irritating me and also one of my buckles has slipped off the thread thing that attaches them and I can’t seem to get it back on properly.  Have to say, I think WOW have got a bit of a cheek to charge this price for such a cheaply made girth.
		
Click to expand...

have you looked at instructions for fully removing and reattaching buckles? Is a colour how to do it guide. Should be fully removable and reattach able.


----------



## Fieldlife (16 August 2022)

soloequestrian said:



			I'm struggling with the sleeves slipping too, I've mailed Wow about it.  I'm using the long girth and the answer would seem to be to have much longer sleeves - maybe twice as long for my 52 inch girth.  I haven't heard back from Wow about that as a solution yet but in the mail I got indicated that they're interested and perhaps that some aspects of the design are still not totally finalised.
The other issue I'm having is that because the girth is longer than an ordinary one the buckles trail on the ground when just one side is done up so they get mucky and there is a chance that the horse will stand on them as you move around to the other side to do up fully.  Anyone else finding this/come up with a solution?
		
Click to expand...

Not finding this. Nor do I think it is longer than my original long girth. Is yours too long? I think measures true allowing for the middle insert.

I don’t think sleeve is meant to be full length. Nor do I think it matters where it sits.


----------



## Fieldlife (16 August 2022)

ycbm said:



			I have hit the first problem with it.  When I take it off I am seeing two distinct lines in Ludo's  sides that don't go away until after I've washed him down and turned him out.  I'm not happy about this at all and I wonder why the dressage girth isn't also sold with the covers.  After all,  there's no more strap in contact with the horse whether you use a short girth or a long one.

I'll try and get an answer from WOW on this.


ETA I have written to a very senior person there and will report back.
		
Click to expand...

Is this a new problem? Or has this been an issue from the start?


----------



## soloequestrian (16 August 2022)

Fieldlife said:



			Not finding this. Nor do I think it is longer than my original long girth. Is yours too long? I think measures true allowing for the middle insert.

I don’t think sleeve is meant to be full length. Nor do I think it matters where it sits.
		
Click to expand...

It's not too long - it sits in exactly the holes that my Fairfax did.  It's got to be longer overall though because the sternum plate makes the circumference of the whole horse bigger hence the girth has to be longer.
The sleeves are meant to keep the straps from meeting as others have said.  If they just slide until they hit the sternum plate they can't do that because the point they tend to meet is much higher up.


----------



## ycbm (16 August 2022)

Fieldlife said:



			Is this a new problem? Or has this been an issue from the start?
		
Click to expand...

I don't really understand the point of the question? 
.


----------



## ycbm (16 August 2022)

Fieldlife said:



			Interested to hear views.
There is more strap as part of girth on long girth.

on short girth the girth as part of girth is much shorter.

Short one  has buckle guards as buckle on skin.

long girth has the sleeve to keep long expanse of strap together, facing right way and not twisting or rubbing.
		
Click to expand...


But the girth straps are also two thin straps,  on WOW monoflaps at least, so when they are buckled together,  the two thin straps are the same length whether the girth is short or long, the only difference being where the buckle is,  and the pinching issue is identical, as I can clearly feel on my horse!
.


----------



## Fieldlife (16 August 2022)

ycbm said:



			I don't really understand the point of the question?
.
		
Click to expand...

I’m asking if the girth strap has always left marks on Ludo? Or if this a new thing? It doesn’t seem an unreasonable question?


----------



## ycbm (16 August 2022)

Fieldlife said:



			I’m asking if the girth strap has always left marks on Ludo? Or if this a new thing? It doesn’t seem an unreasonable question?
		
Click to expand...


Why would it be a new thing?  Neither he nor the girth have changed, so I assume that although I've only recently felt it by accident, because i was getting touchy feely one day washing him off with a hose,  it's always happened
.


----------



## SheriffTruman (16 August 2022)

ownedbyaconnie said:



			Do I need a new girth? No.

Do I want a new girth?…
		
Click to expand...

This is exactly how I feel. Why in the name of the lord on a horse are you all so unequivocally enthousiastic about this amazingly expensive object that I now want, because my horse deserves the best girth he can get.

But how on earth can I justify this amount for a girth?

The dilemma.


----------



## Red-1 (16 August 2022)

SheriffTruman said:



			This is exactly how I feel. Why in the name of the lord on a horse are you all so unequivocally enthousiastic about this amazingly expensive object that I now want, because my horse deserves the best girth he can get.

But how on earth can I justify this amount for a girth?

The dilemma.
		
Click to expand...

I haven't been unequivocally enthusiastic. Horse is going well but he has been improving all the time anyway. I would prefer leather. I think I would prefer a narrower centre (although they have offered to swap as they now offer this). I find it tricky to know how tight it has to be. I swapped him back to his highly soft and padded leather girth and didn't really see a difference.


----------



## ycbm (16 August 2022)

SheriffTruman said:



			This is exactly how I feel. Why in the name of the lord on a horse are you all so unequivocally enthousiastic about this amazingly expensive object that I now want, because my horse deserves the best girth he can get.

But how on earth can I justify this amount for a girth?

The dilemma.
		
Click to expand...

I think the price is outrageous for plastic, even though i prefer plastic.

I think the short ones need the anti pinch pads, because the straps pinch my horse. (I've bought some cheap neoprene covers).

I think using elastic bands to close the buckles when buckles are available with internal springs is pretty pathetic.

But there's absolutely no doubt what Ludo would choose,  sorry!
.


----------



## Identityincrisis (16 August 2022)

How do we judge if they need the narrow pad?


----------



## Red-1 (16 August 2022)

Identityincrisis said:



			How do we judge if they need the narrow pad?
		
Click to expand...

No idea, the narrow ones don't seem to be advertised. They were mentioned in an email. I think this is a new product that obviously is getting good results and will develop further.


----------



## scats (17 August 2022)

Red-1 said:



			I haven't been unequivocally enthusiastic. Horse is going well but he has been improving all the time anyway. I would prefer leather. I think I would prefer a narrower centre (although they have offered to swap as they now offer this). I find it tricky to know how tight it has to be. I swapped him back to his highly soft and padded leather girth and didn't really see a difference.
		
Click to expand...

Have to agree with this.  I hate the way the sleeve slips, the buckles are cheaply put on and I haven’t seen any major difference in Millie’s way of going.
I am, however, impressed by how it doesn’t slip.  To me, it’s absolutely not worth £250 though.  I’d send it back but the non-slip quality is very useful to me with a round, no wither type.


----------



## ycbm (17 August 2022)

The buckles are put on in exactly the same way as WOW saddle girth straps are put on.  They've done it deliberately for the ability to replace straps easily.  I was very happy to be able to cut 4 sprung buckles off an old Harry Dabbs girth and replace the ones on this girth easily. 
.


----------



## Pippity (17 August 2022)

I didn't see a massive improvement with the WOW girth at first, but I did see a negative change when I put the string girth back on. She was more shuffly in the string girth and a lot spookier. In our lesson on Monday (first with new girth and regular instructor), she was a turbo-charged hooligan with the attention span of a butterfly on crack, but she was also softer in the contact and less inclined to lean on the bit. Was it the girth? Was it me riding vaguely competently for once? Was it because she's just at that stage in her hormonal cycle? It'll take more lessons before I can say one way or the other.

Even if it was the girth, I don't think it was enough change to warrant the price tag. However, as I now have the girth and she seems to like it, I'll keep it. (And finally get round to selling the two Prolites I bought her and she rejected.)


----------



## Fieldlife (17 August 2022)

ycbm said:



			The buckles are put on in exactly the same way as WOW saddle girth straps are put on.  They've done it deliberately for the ability to replace straps easily.  I was very happy to be able to cut 4 sprung buckles off an old Harry Dabbs girth and replace the ones on this girth easily.
.
		
Click to expand...

So still same ugly attachment system for the Dabbs buckles, but you don’t have the elastic band closing, you have a sprung buckle?


----------



## Fieldlife (17 August 2022)

ycbm said:



			I think the price is outrageous for plastic, even though i prefer plastic.

I think the short ones need the anti pinch pads, because the straps pinch my horse. (I've bought some cheap neoprene covers).

I think using elastic bands to close the buckles when buckles are available with internal springs is pretty pathetic.

But there's absolutely no doubt what Ludo would choose,  sorry!
.
		
Click to expand...

what neoprene covers did you buy? Do you not think the long girth sleeve would help on short girth?
 I’ve not seen a pinching issue on my horse, but I’ve not actively looked either.


----------



## Fieldlife (17 August 2022)

ycbm said:



			Why would it be a new thing?  Neither he nor the girth have changed, so I assume that although I've only recently felt it by accident, because i was getting touchy feely one day washing him off with a hose,  it's always happened
.
		
Click to expand...

your original post on the lines said, you can see lines where girth straps sit on Ludo which only go after he’s washed off.

On the basis you said lines you could see, me asking if this was new or had been there the 6 weeks or so you been there seemed reasonable.

I think you’ve now clarified you can feel the lines in his sides, snd only found them by touching him when washing him? So potentially lined have been there unnoticed all the time using girth?

And my horse might have them too and I should probably check after next 
ride?

I wasn’t trying to ask a trick question.


----------



## ycbm (18 August 2022)

Well this is embarrassing!   I checked the lines today and they are being caused by the WOW saddle,  not by the WOW girth!

I don't know if the saddles have always done it but I can't quite believe I've missed it before for 15 years!    So I would think it's a combination of the separate straps on the girth and the girth straps inside the saddle panel acting together.  It can't be pinching because at that point the straps are mostly inside the flap,  so it must be pressure.

I wrapped them in neoprene today and it was a lot less noticeable.
.


----------



## ycbm (18 August 2022)

Fieldlife said:



			what neoprene covers did you buy? Do you not think the long girth sleeve would help on short girth?
I’ve not seen a pinching issue on my horse, but I’ve not actively looked either.
		
Click to expand...


2 Busse martingale covers, cut in half to make 2 for each side.


----------



## ycbm (18 August 2022)

Fieldlife said:



			So still same ugly attachment system for the Dabbs buckles, but you don’t have the elastic band closing, you have a sprung buckle?
		
Click to expand...

I don't consider the webbing loop attachment ugly,  myself and I'm really pleased that I was able to change the buckles for sprung ones easily because of it.  
.


----------



## Fieldlife (18 August 2022)

ycbm said:



			Well this is embarrassing!   I checked the lines today and they are being caused by the WOW saddle,  not by the WOW girth!

I don't know if the saddles have always done it but I can't quite belive I've missed it before for 15 years!    So I would think it's a combination of the separate straps on the girth and the girth straps inside the saddle panel acting together.  It can't be pinching because at that point the straps are mostly inside the flap,  so it must be pressure.

I wrapped them in neoprene today and it was a lot less noticeable.
.
		
Click to expand...

Yes i took pictures today. The girth straps as part of the girth are slightly away from his sides and not a pressure point. Those straps attached to saddle are more of a pressure point.

Are you / will you move the neoprene covers to your saddle girth straps?


----------



## Fieldlife (18 August 2022)

ycbm said:



			Well this is embarrassing!   I checked the lines today and they are being caused by the WOW saddle,  not by the WOW girth!

I don't know if the saddles have always done it but I can't quite belive I've missed it before for 15 years!    So I would think it's a combination of the separate straps on the girth and the girth straps inside the saddle panel acting together.  It can't be pinching because at that point the straps are mostly inside the flap,  so it must be pressure.

I wrapped them in neoprene today and it was a lot less noticeable.
.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## ycbm (18 August 2022)

Fieldlife said:



			Yes i took pictures today. The girth straps as part of the girth are slightly away from his sides and not a pressure point. Those straps attached to saddle are more of a pressure point.

Are you / will you move the neoprene covers to your saddle girth straps?
	View attachment 97898
View attachment 97899
View attachment 97900
View attachment 97901

Click to expand...

You have your girth much shorter than I do,  my girth comes right up to the bottom of the flaps, as recommended by biomechanics experts.
.


----------



## Fieldlife (19 August 2022)

ycbm said:



			You have your girth much shorter than I do,  my girth comes right up to the bottom of the flaps, as recommended by biomechanics experts.
.
		
Click to expand...

That is something I’m aware of.

Agree, I’m a bit confused as to why it’s occurring. It didn’t with the mattes Athletico girth of same size and on same holes. Which is probably why I’d not spotted it.

It looks like the design of the wow means I need 2 inches longer? I’m a hole off the top girth strap hole with the WOW. Though could make more. I’ve already added 2 girth strap holes!!


----------



## Fieldlife (19 August 2022)

Fieldlife said:



			That is something I’m aware of.

Agree, I’m a bit confused as to why it’s occurring. It didn’t with the mattes Athletico girth of same size and on same holes. Which is probably why I’d not spotted it.

It looks like the design of the wow means I need 2 inches longer? I’m a hole off the top girth strap hole with the WOW. Though could make more. I’ve already added 2 girth strap holes!!
		
Click to expand...

I think my horse might be fatter too than a month ago. At least the girth is modular! And girth straps only £23.70! I’ve ordered 32 and 34 to try so can experiment. We might need fatter and thinner girth straps year round. Or maybe he’s filling out.


----------



## Ambers Echo (19 August 2022)

Lottie is more rideable over jumps too. Had a lesson at Somerford yesterday and the instructor says she was so much more rhythmic and relaxed. She felt great. The 5%+ dressage test improvement has been maintained - she scored  her first 7.5 in a test with a judge who was generally marking incredibly harshly! Many test scores were high 30’s and 40’s with only one in the 20’s and the person waiting for her sheet next to ne said her test was a 36 when last time it had been a 26!
So that was not a gifted 7.5. Lottie is quite simply a different horse. BUT I knew she wasn’t comfortable in the first place which is why I tried this. I had a problem to solve. It’s made so much difference that I feel guilty for not really realising how uncomfortable she must have been in the first place .


----------



## scats (20 August 2022)

The slipping girth sleeve is annoying me and I’ve heard nothing back from WOW.  
Has anyone just taken theirs off?


----------



## soloequestrian (20 August 2022)

scats said:



			The slipping girth sleeve is annoying me and I’ve heard nothing back from WOW.  
Has anyone just taken theirs off?
		
Click to expand...

Having the same issue despite trying the sleeve in every position and sliding it back up whenever I tighten the girth.  I had a message from Wow a good week ago to say they were going to test 'an idea' but haven't heard anything since then.  I wrote back and said that a much longer girth sleeve would work well - the sleeve could go from the sternum pad right up to the buckles which would also make the girth look more normal.  Might have to make one myself at this rate.


----------



## Red-1 (21 August 2022)

I can report that the Wow was ace in the sea, washed straight off and dried like new!

Photos courtesy of Victoria Adams Photography.


----------



## Petmurf (21 August 2022)

Fieldlife said:



			I think my horse might be fatter too than a month ago. At least the girth is modular! And girth straps only £23.70! I’ve ordered 32 and 34 to try so can experiment. We might need fatter and thinner girth straps year round. Or maybe he’s filling out.
		
Click to expand...

Where did you get the additional girth straps from as I can’t find them anywhere?


----------



## Pippity (21 August 2022)

Petmurf said:



			Where did you get the additional girth straps from as I can’t find them anywhere?
		
Click to expand...

https://firstthought.1.ekm.shop/freespace-girth-strap-1526-p.asp


----------



## Petmurf (21 August 2022)

Pippity said:



https://firstthought.1.ekm.shop/freespace-girth-strap-1526-p.asp

Click to expand...

 Thank you


----------



## ycbm (25 August 2022)

I've been using mine 6½ weeks now and none of the improvements have disappeared, though I am getting increasingly used to them.  I think he is changing shape,  there seems to be less free space at the side than there used to be. Of course I didn't take any photos to start with 😝,  so it's difficult to be absolutely sure,  but I'm pretty certain.  It would fit with what happens with ill fitting saddles where the muscles atrophy and then recover when allowed to work properly.  

WOW sent me some of the girth straps covers and they have pretty much removed the lines that were being left on his sides.  The neoprene martingale covers also work. 

The girth still looks like new,  it's not wearing at all. I've been jumping in it and he's done a couple of really sharp spooks in it and it's been rock solid.  
.


----------



## ycbm (25 August 2022)

WOW are telling me that they have at least one other horse changing shape, I suspect there are more.

It's actually a pain because it makes it far easier to get it wrongly balanced and have no gap one side at all!  But it must show something seriously good is happening.  
.


----------



## scats (26 August 2022)

I opted to remove the girth sleeve because it was just slipping and ending up down near the gap that the whole girth is designed around.  No word from my email to Wow, which is disappointing and I won’t be buying anything from them again out of principle.
I was a bit worried that the girth might pinch with no girth sleeves but it doesn’t seem to.
And since removing the girth sleeves, there has been a difference to Millie’s way of going- more forwards and bigger strides.  She has a tendency to be stuffy for her first trot but we have had no stuffiness at all, which is pretty unheard of. Could it be a coincidence?  Indeed, and I’ll have to continue with it to get a better idea, but the removal of the sleeve does seem to be having a more positive impact.


----------



## soloequestrian (26 August 2022)

scats said:



			I opted to remove the girth sleeve because it was just slipping and ending up down near the gap that the whole girth is designed around.  No word from my email to Wow, which is disappointing and I won’t be buying anything from them again out of principle.
I was a bit worried that the girth might pinch with no girth sleeves but it doesn’t seem to.
And since removing the girth sleeves, there has been a difference to Millie’s way of going- more forwards and bigger strides.  She has a tendency to be stuffy for her first trot but we have had no stuffiness at all, which is pretty unheard of. Could it be a coincidence?  Indeed, and I’ll have to continue with it to get a better idea, but the removal of the sleeve does seem to be having a more positive impact.
		
Click to expand...

That's interesting - I might try taking them off tomorrow.  I assumed they weren't having any effect because they just slide down to the bit where the straps don't touch the horse.  I had one e-mail response about two weeks ago but nothing since - also not particularly impressed with the service!


----------



## Fieldlife (26 August 2022)

soloequestrian said:



			That's interesting - I might try taking them off tomorrow.  I assumed they weren't having any effect because they just slide down to the bit where the straps don't touch the horse.  I had one e-mail response about two weeks ago but nothing since - also not particularly impressed with the service!
		
Click to expand...

I think WOW take an overall summer holiday in August.


----------



## ITPersonnage (26 August 2022)

They had a week's shutdown earlier in the month but are back now. I know because my saddler stripped a bolt on the Wednesday before shutdown and I had to get it repaired but I got it back by the start of the next week thankfully, they have been back since 22nd August.


----------



## Identityincrisis (26 August 2022)

So I may have just ordered a second one 🙈😆 

I understand people's frustrations and small gripes, and i hate the fact I've spent £500 for 2 girths (long and short) but I'm so happy with the overall positive effect that, despite not being flush with spare cash, i went and bought another!


----------



## HashRouge (26 August 2022)

I've been following this thread with interest! Are people finding that there is more of a difference on horses of a certain shape than on others?


----------



## ycbm (27 August 2022)

HashRouge said:



			I've been following this thread with interest! Are people finding that there is more of a difference on horses of a certain shape than on others?
		
Click to expand...


I've only used it on one,  but having seen it in action I would expect less difference in horses which are very evenly round, where your existing girth feels exactly the same tension wherever you put your hand underneath it.  If I had a horse that shape I would certainly want to try first, not just buy it.


----------



## ycbm (27 August 2022)

Identityincrisis said:



			So I may have just ordered a second one 🙈😆 

I understand people's frustrations and small gripes, and i hate the fact I've spent £500 for 2 girths (long and short) but I'm so happy with the overall positive effect that, despite not being flush with spare cash, i went and bought another!
		
Click to expand...


I'd be doing the same if all my saddles didn't take the same girth.  I couldn't,  in all conscience,  put any girth without the pressure relief space on him now I know how he reacted to this one.  
.


----------



## Red-1 (27 August 2022)

I am a little conflicted still. My horse used to have all the pressure on the underside of his tummy, it still does with the Wow but with a longer padded plate.

My conflicted feeling is because it is in direct contravention to the Scharf Freedom girth that the saddler recommended. That one has a gap in the middle and two plates to distribute the pressure on the area where this one leaves a gap.

I didn't get a Scharf as it seems nonsensical to have just one strap to hold the saddle on whilst jumping. Also, the Scharf was more expensive, although the saddler was offering a free trial.

I looked at the Do-nut one (Prestige?) That one also confuses me as surely the pressure all goes on the rim, so not that distributed?


----------



## scats (27 August 2022)

HashRouge said:



			I've been following this thread with interest! Are people finding that there is more of a difference on horses of a certain shape than on others?
		
Click to expand...

I’ve only used it on my very deep bodied mare.
I’m not overly impressed to be honest.  The gap left is so small on my mare that I’m not sure it could make that much of a difference.
I think it’s horrendously overpriced and a bit of a gimmick. I can imagine it might work better on a particular shaped horse, but I still think the placebo effect on the rider might be somewhat at play (I include myself in this!)


----------



## ycbm (27 August 2022)

Red-1 said:



			I am a little conflicted still. My horse used to have all the pressure on the underside of his tummy, it still does with the Wow but with a longer padded plate.

My conflicted feeling is because it is in direct contravention to the Scharf Freedom girth that the saddler recommended. That one has a gap in the middle and two plates to distribute the pressure on the area where this one leaves a gap.

I didn't get a Scharf as it seems nonsensical to have just one strap to hold the saddle on whilst jumping. Also, the Scharf was more expensive, although the saddler was offering a free trial.

I looked at the Do-nut one (Prestige?) That one also confuses me as surely the pressure all goes on the rim, so not that distributed?
		
Click to expand...




I think all those designs do the same thing to different  extents,  they remove the pressure from the "corner" as the girth turns from going across to going upwards.  And a bit like the Reactorpanel saddle allows the shoulders to move more freely underneath it,  the Scharf will do a similar things with the muscles that the WOW girth leaves completely free.  And to me,  that's a bit like the comparison between riding treeless and in a Reactorpanel, I'd prefer the treeless.


----------



## ycbm (27 August 2022)

scats said:



			. The gap left is so small on my mare that I’m not sure it could make that much of a difference.
		
Click to expand...


Do you mean the length of the gap,  or the depth of it?  Because if you mean the depth of it,  then as long as it's not touching,  it's doing the job.  

But if your mare hasn't changed her way of going (and I'm definitely not talking placebo here,  my horse has changed shape) then she may be one that doesn't need it, there are bound to be some. 
.


----------



## scats (27 August 2022)

ycbm said:



			Do you mean the length of the gap,  or the depth of it?  Because if you mean the depth of it,  then as long as it's not touching,  it's doing the job. 

But if your mare hasn't changed her way of going (and I'm definitely not talking placebo here,  my horse has changed shape) then she may be one that doesn't need it, there are bound to be some.
.
		
Click to expand...

I suppose I think that the plate thing is still in contact, so the only bit with no contact at all is the side parts and I can’t see really how that can have such a huge difference.  I understand that it bridges over the plate, but there will still be pressure on that.  Maybe I’m struggling with the physics of it.  Millie has felt better this last few days since I removed the sleeves (these were annoying me) but I think I’ll need to see a more long term improvement to be convinced.  She’s a mare who can come out totally different day to day so I can’t take a couple of days being more open in her stride and assume it’s the girth.
I’m happy to continue with it though, and as I’ve said previously, I’m incredibly impressed at its lack of slippage.  Even my pro choice ‘sticky’ girth slipped whereas this stays put.


----------



## Ambers Echo (27 August 2022)

Objective changes:
Much less girthy
5% improvement in dressage scores overnight with very different comments after a season of everyone saying the same thing.
Physio said significant improvement in the pec muscles which were no longer tight. Re the physio - Everything is slowly improving but that was the main problem area which was really not changing much till it just loosened off between the 2 visits with nothing else changing in between.
And the saddle not moving is another bonus.


----------



## soloequestrian (27 August 2022)

Grr.  I rang them again yesterday to ask why I hadn't heard back about the girth sleeve idea (their idea) and the person I spoke to said they would ring me later in the day.  They didn't.  They seem to be closed today.  That's the second time they've done this to me.  
I'm wondering if the double buckle guard would work on a long girth?  The girth sleeve is totally useless and my girth straps get a bit close together up near the saddle.  The buckle guard looks like it might hold them in place.  Reluctant to spend another £45 though especially when I feel like we are all currently acting as beta testers.....


----------



## ycbm (27 August 2022)

I'm now having to fiddle to get an equal gap each side,  he has filled out a lot in the area where the gap is.  If I shift the plate while I'm girthing up I just end up with the straps not central. 

Now I know how it sits on him and that he's (currently)  10/10 each side, I'm seriously tempted to superglue the straps central,  it will make life so much easier! 

I hope at some point in the future that WOW sell a version  with velcro attachments to stop the straps sliding through the loops unless you mean them to. 
.


----------



## ycbm (27 August 2022)

Ambers Echo said:



			Objective changes:
Much less girthy
5% improvement in dressage scores overnight with very different comments after a season of everyone saying the same thing.
Physio said significant improvement in the pec muscles which were no longer tight. Re the physio - Everything is slowly improving but that was the main problem area which was really not changing much till it just loosened off between the 2 visits with nothing else changing in between.
And the saddle not moving is another bonus.
		
Click to expand...

My saddles have also stopped shifting backwards.

His head carriage is so much lower that I'm finding it disconcerting to canter without having his long neck up in front of me! 
.


----------



## ycbm (27 August 2022)

scats said:



			I suppose I think that the plate thing is still in contact, so the only bit with no contact at all is the side parts and I can’t see really how that can have such a huge difference. I understand that it bridges over the plate, but there will still be pressure on that.
		
Click to expand...

It would appear that the pressure on the underneath of the horse is not the issue with most horses.  It's pressure over the area where the girth turns to go upwards,  where "stuff" needs to slide backwards and forwards under the girth if the horse uses itself properly.  The gaps are to stop anything impeding that movement.

I'm sure WOW must have taken biomechanics advice in the design of this girth,  it would be really interesting if they published it. I must look and see if they have. 

ETA Found this quite useful

https://wowsaddles.com/gillian-higgins-reviews-freespace-girth/
.


----------



## scats (27 August 2022)

ycbm said:



			It would appear that the pressure on the underneath of the horse is not the issue with most horses.  It's pressure over the area where the girth turns to go upwards,  where "stuff" needs to slide backwards and forwards under the girth if the horse uses itself properly.  The gaps are to stop anything impeding that movement.

I'm sure WOW must have taken biomechanics advice in the design of this girth,  it would be really interesting if they published it. I must look and see if they have.

ETA Found this quite useful

https://wowsaddles.com/gillian-higgins-reviews-freespace-girth/
.
		
Click to expand...

That was really useful, thank you.  She explained it well.


----------



## Identityincrisis (27 August 2022)

ycbm said:



			I'm now having to fiddle to get an equal gap each side,  he has filled out a lot in the area where the gap is.  If I shift the plate while I'm girthing up I just end up with the straps not central.
.
		
Click to expand...


Wow say on their website the dots don't need to be absolutely central, as long as the pad is.

"Look between the horses front legs with them standing square and check that the silver rivet in the centre of the sternum plate is central, or the sternum plate itself is central."


----------



## Red-1 (27 August 2022)

ycbm said:



			I'm now having to fiddle to get an equal gap each side,  he has filled out a lot in the area where the gap is.  If I shift the plate while I'm girthing up I just end up with the straps not central.

Now I know how it sits on him and that he's (currently)  10/10 each side, I'm seriously tempted to superglue the straps central,  it will make life so much easier!

I hope at some point in the future that WOW sell a version  with velcro attachments to stop the straps sliding through the loops unless you mean them to.
.
		
Click to expand...

I thought about this and mine needed to be higher on one side than the other for the correct tension. So, I had the dots half a hole to one side of central and remembered which side needed to be higher. 

The straps don't seem to unilaterally move much now, while it is new. I wonder if it will get more likely to move as they get older?


----------



## iknowmyvalue (27 August 2022)

I ordered one last weekend, so eagerly awaiting its arrival! I think Pepsi is a similar shape to what AE and ycbm are describing rather than round. And he is a sensitive soul, so anything I can do to help him is worth it for me.

If it doesn’t make a difference, I’ll try and sell second hand. If it does I’ll have to bite the bullet and shell out for the long version for his jump saddle. At least I’ll have been paid again before I know if I have to order the second one or not 🙈


----------



## ycbm (27 August 2022)

Identityincrisis said:



			Wow say on their website the dots don't need to be absolutely central, as long as the pad is.

"Look between the horses front legs with them standing square and check that the silver rivet in the centre of the sternum plate is central, or the sternum plate itself is central."
		
Click to expand...

I'm trying to move the plate to central after it's loosely done up but it won't move along the straps.  Somehow it's going off centre while I'm putting it on,  with the silver dots out of line.  I'm pretty sure I'm going to glue it, but first I'm going to try doing it up one strap at a time like WOW tell you to (I found it today,  that's ADHD for you - if you can't make it work, then read the instructions 🤣).


----------



## Fieldlife (27 August 2022)

ycbm said:



			I'm trying to move the plate to central after it's loosely done up but it won't move along the straps.  Somehow it's going off centre while I'm putting it on,  with the silver dots out of line.  I'm pretty sure I'm going to glue it, but first I'm going to try doing it up one strap at a time like WOW tell you to (I found it today,  that's ADHD for you - if you can't make it work, then read the instructions 🤣).
		
Click to expand...

I don’t see why it needs to be central relative to straps? As long as straps are right tension and pad is in middle.


----------



## ycbm (27 August 2022)

Fieldlife said:



			I don’t see why it needs to be central relative to straps? As long as straps are right tension and pad is in middle.
		
Click to expand...

If your straps go on the same hole on your saddle each side then the plate has to be central to the straps or it won't be central on the horse unless your horse is lop sided. 
.


----------



## Fieldlife (27 August 2022)

ycbm said:



			If your straps go on the same hole on your saddle each side then the plate has to be central to the straps or it won't be central on the horse unless your horse is lop sided. 
.
		
Click to expand...

My plate moves. It works for me to try and get the holes roughly even and to keep checking plate is central. If I fixed plate and had girth a hole tighter one side it might be lopsided. I think being able to move it, but it not slipping once girth tight a good thing.


----------



## ycbm (28 August 2022)

Fieldlife said:



			My plate moves. It works for me to try and get the holes roughly even and to keep checking plate is central. If I fixed plate and had girth a hole tighter one side it might be lopsided. I think being able to move it, but it not slipping once girth tight a good thing.
		
Click to expand...

Good,  I'm glad it works for you.  I find it frustratingly fiddly *because it moves* but worth the effort for the effect on the horse. 

Clearly,  as I've already said,  if your girth is done up higher on one side than the other the plate has to be central to the horse, not the straps.  
.


----------



## ycbm (1 September 2022)

OK, I cable tied the straps to the loops that it runs through and that worked great.  I freely admit that I  am doing this because I'm too impatient to fiddle to get it right and it won't work for anyone who needs to change what holes the girth is on too frequently,  but it's a good solution for me. 
.


----------



## ycbm (3 September 2022)

Cable ties are working great 

Out on a ride with a fellow HHOer yesterday and I was squeezing the top of his neck immediately in front of his wither  yesterday,  saying that was where i had noticed a change,  and realised just how much thicker it is than it was before I started using this girth. I wish I'd been photographing and measuring! 
.


----------



## scats (3 September 2022)

What have you cable tied ycbm?


----------



## ycbm (3 September 2022)

scats said:



			What have you cable tied ycbm?
		
Click to expand...

Post 331.


----------



## scats (3 September 2022)

ycbm said:



			Post 331.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry I’m being thick but I can’t work it out. Do you mean the bit with the little dot on it on the straps?


----------



## lynz88 (3 September 2022)

Has anyone used this with a horse that is very particular about independent girth straps on their sides (using the long version)?  Mine is happy with his cheap fuzzy nylon girth that has stretchy elastic where the girth buckles are but HATES the roller that has 2 nylon buckles that does up further down his sides and absolutely hated a bareback pad that has 1 nylon strap on either side.  Both the roller and bareback pad girth also is a bit rubbery so not sure if it is the girth straps on his side or the fact that he hates the rubbery girth bit or both that really really irks him.  He will put up with it for about 20 mins before he just stops, bends around, and grabs at the girth straps at his sides.  If you don't get off and take it off of him, he has a tendency to then throw a major temper tantrum.


----------



## Petmurf (3 September 2022)

Finally got bigger girth straps from Wow and rode in new girth today, noticed that he was more forward, usually he’s like a snail on hacks, he also seemed and felt more relaxed throughout. Will see how he is tomorrow and will do some schooling later this week and test it out in the arena.


----------



## ycbm (3 September 2022)

scats said:



			Sorry I’m being thick but I can’t work it out. Do you mean the bit with the little dot on it on the straps?
		
Click to expand...

I have cable tied the straps to the 4 keepers on the pad,  1 on each side on each strap.


----------



## Cragrat (7 September 2022)

I have been following this thread with intereest.  Wondering if I should ask for one for Christmas 

I saw this clip and saw how much sliding over the first jump jump pushed the studguard back!  Would the outcome have been different if wearing a bulky girth like the WOW?

https://www.facebook.com/reel/760232621870366

RoxyinGermany took a screenshot here

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10166778039175471&set=p.10166778039175471&type=3


ETA   this isn't going to put me off buying one - If I were ever to jump anywhere approaching that height, the girth would be the  least of my worries!


----------



## ycbm (7 September 2022)

It could certainly be an issue,  there is quite a depth to the pad and plate. 
.


----------



## ycbm (8 September 2022)

2 months in use now. No signs of wear at all.  No reduction in the effects of the lengthened stride and more engaged back and lower head carriage. 

Absolutely unmistakeable increase in thickness of top of the forward half of the trapezius, which sits immediately in front of the wither at the base of the neck.  Also unmistakable reduction in the size of the gaps,  as his sides have filled out to take up the space.  

We did a jumping lesson today,  saddle never shifted even when there were hairy  inexperienced moments.
.


----------



## iknowmyvalue (9 September 2022)

I’ve only ridden in mine twice so far, but I like what I’m feeling. Steadier in the contact, straighter leg yields (previously tended to lead with shoulder) more able to ride from leg to hand, and far less tension when working on canter transitions.

It’s certainly not a miracle cure-all but it definitely feels like another bit of the puzzle. A bit like having the “game” set on easy mode! If improvements stay, might have to invest in a second one for the jump saddle 😬

 although I wonder if it’s possible just to buy longer straps and use the same pad and swap as needed? Assume it would work out a fair bit cheaper that way!


----------



## ycbm (9 September 2022)

iknowmyvalue said:



			although I wonder if it’s possible just to buy longer straps and use the same pad and swap as needed? Assume it would work out a fair bit cheaper that way!
		
Click to expand...

They actually recommend this,  it's part of the design. Just a bit of a fiddle to get 2 buckles off and put them on again.  
.


----------



## iknowmyvalue (9 September 2022)

ycbm said:



			They actually recommend this,  it's part of the design. Just a bit of a fiddle to get 2 buckles off and put them on again. 
.
		
Click to expand...

Just looked on the website and they seem to only do spares of the short straps 😩 have emailed them to ask


----------



## iknowmyvalue (9 September 2022)

Oops, I swear they weren’t there when I looked before but seem to be now 😂


----------



## Petmurf (9 September 2022)

iknowmyvalue said:



			Oops, I swear they weren’t there when I looked before but seem to be now 😂
		
Click to expand...

Just came in to say that they do sell long straps as I’ve just bought some 🤣


----------



## iknowmyvalue (9 September 2022)

Petmurf said:



			Just came in to say that they do sell long straps as I’ve just bought some 🤣
		
Click to expand...

Muppet here must have just read the item description which only mentions the short ones, but when you go to buy there are long ones there 😂

Got some ordered now, that’s much less painful on the wallet than ordering a second girth! Next challenge is to work out the best way to get them on/off so it’s not too much of a pain between phases at events…


----------



## shortstuff99 (9 September 2022)

I talked to WOW at Burghley about this girth for the Spanish Potato and they recommended staying with the H-Girth for her body shape. Which is giant barrel and extremely forward girth groove (saddles end up half way up her neck). They said it had been mainly designed for narrow TB types.


----------



## scats (9 September 2022)

shortstuff99 said:



			I talked to WOW at Burghley about this girth for the Spanish Potato and they recommended staying with the H-Girth for her body shape. Which is giant barrel and extremely forward girth groove (saddles end up half way up her neck). They said it had been mainly designed for narrow TB types.
		
Click to expand...

This is possibly why I’m not seeing the positive differences other people are.


----------



## Katie&Judy (9 September 2022)

shortstuff99 said:



			I talked to WOW at Burghley about this girth for the Spanish Potato and they recommended staying with the H-Girth for her body shape. Which is giant barrel and extremely forward girth groove (saddles end up half way up her neck). They said it had been mainly designed for narrow TB types.
		
Click to expand...

I have a narrow tb and ima pretend I didn’t see this cuz I don’t have the budget 🙈


----------



## ycbm (9 September 2022)

shortstuff99 said:



			I talked to WOW at Burghley about this girth for the Spanish Potato and they recommended staying with the H-Girth for her body shape. Which is giant barrel and extremely forward girth groove (saddles end up half way up her neck). They said it had been mainly designed for narrow TB types.
		
Click to expand...




scats said:



			This is possibly why I’m not seeing the positive differences other people are.
		
Click to expand...


Same advice as I gave up thread about round shape horses 😉

Basically,  if you can't feel pressure differences at various spots as you run your hand underneath your normal girth, then it would be wise to borrow a trial of this girth,  not just buy it.  
.


----------



## Fieldlife (9 September 2022)

I come to the conclusion whilst the free space does reduce pressure it isn’t ideal for a horse with a forward girth groove. As it’s in a straight line. It pulls forward into the girth groove.

My horse has a visibly longer stride in a crescent / curved / banana girth.


----------



## shortstuff99 (9 September 2022)

Fieldlife said:



			I come to the conclusion whilst the free space does reduce pressure it isn’t ideal for a horse with a forward girth groove. As it’s in a straight line. It pulls forward into the girth groove.

My horse has a visibly longer stride in a crescent / curved / banana girth.
		
Click to expand...

Yes this is why they told me to stay with the H-girth, which to be fair has been a brilliant girth for me.


----------



## Eventing2022 (10 September 2022)

Having  had a hovering finger for months, I just ordered one. 
TB with a history of ulcers. Goes ok in a normal girth, but I feel like there should be more....if you know what I mean. So I'm hopeful. Also I do feel varying tightness down his sides when he is girthed up. 
If it doesn't make a difference, I'll sell it on. 
He did not like prolite girths. 
I'm excited to see.


----------



## quizzie (11 September 2022)

iknowmyvalue said:



			I’ve only ridden in mine twice so far, but I like what I’m feeling. Steadier in the contact, straighter leg yields (previously tended to lead with shoulder) more able to ride from leg to hand, and far less tension when working on canter transitions.

It’s certainly not a miracle cure-all but it definitely feels like another bit of the puzzle. A bit like having the “game” set on easy mode! If improvements stay, might have to invest in a second one for the jump saddle 😬

although I wonder if it’s possible just to buy longer straps and use the same pad and swap as needed? Assume it would work out a fair bit cheaper that way!
		
Click to expand...

…..or you could just buy some girth extender straps ( be careful when you Google!!!), to convert your  jump saddle to long straps?


----------



## heinz_horse (12 September 2022)

I love the idea of this girth and it seems to work- but just wondering if anyone has used it on a  sensitive horse? Mine requires sheepskin everything all year round and I’m not sure if there is a cover that would fit on the girth


----------



## ycbm (12 September 2022)

heinz_horse said:



			I love the idea of this girth and it seems to work- but just wondering if anyone has used it on a  sensitive horse? Mine requires sheepskin everything all year round and I’m not sure if there is a cover that would fit on the girth
		
Click to expand...

That would depend on why your horse needs a sheepskin. Is it because of skin irritation,  or because the horse behaves better with a sheepskin on?

Because if it's not skin irritation, then the behaviour might be changed by the spaces on the girth removing a problem for the horse.
.


----------



## heinz_horse (12 September 2022)

ycbm said:



			That would depend on why your horse needs a sheepskin. Is it because of skin irritation,  or because the horse behaves better with a sheepskin on?

Because if it's not skin irritation, then the behaviour might be changed by the spaces on the girth removing a problem for the horse.
.
		
Click to expand...

Good point- it is a skin irritation issue
Having said this, the only area in which he gets the rubs is where his current (prolite short ) girth ‘ends’ as such, which may not be an issue with this


----------



## ycbm (12 September 2022)

I don't think the end is any wider than my old girth was,  I can measure it for you if you like.


----------



## sbloom (12 September 2022)

heinz_horse said:



			Good point- it is a skin irritation issue
Having said this, the only area in which he gets the rubs is where his current (prolite short ) girth ‘ends’ as such, which may not be an issue with this
		
Click to expand...

I'd say that's girth structure and not skin irritation if it's only in one/two spots.  The Prolite girth gets recommended everywhere but there are plenty of horses it doesn't work for, including rubbing.


----------



## Fieldlife (12 September 2022)

heinz_horse said:



			I love the idea of this girth and it seems to work- but just wondering if anyone has used it on a  sensitive horse? Mine requires sheepskin everything all year round and I’m not sure if there is a cover that would fit on the girth
		
Click to expand...

I think the wow adverts say sheepskin cover available


----------



## Red-1 (12 September 2022)

I just had a look for a sheepskin liner, but it says it is just for the sternum plate. Yesterday, this happened... 




It seems to have rubbed just above the sternum plate.


----------



## ycbm (12 September 2022)

😫😖😨


----------



## Fieldlife (12 September 2022)

Red-1 said:



			I just had a look for a sheepskin liner, but it says it is just for the sternum plate. Yesterday, this happened...

View attachment 99268


It seems to have rubbed just above the sternum plate.
		
Click to expand...

 Argh, maybe get 2 extra strap covers?


----------



## bouncing_ball (12 September 2022)

Red-1 said:



			I just excitedly looked too, but just found the H girth.
		
Click to expand...

There is currently a WOW free space long girth on eBay.


----------



## Red-1 (12 September 2022)

bouncing_ball said:



			There is currently a WOW free space long girth on eBay.
		
Click to expand...

I bought one soon after this post ^^^


----------



## peanutsmumma (13 September 2022)

bouncing_ball said:



			There is currently a WOW free space long girth on eBay.
		
Click to expand...

I cant find it, think its dissapeared :-/


----------



## scats (13 September 2022)

What size do you want?


----------



## peanutsmumma (13 September 2022)

scats said:



			What size do you want?
		
Click to expand...

The girth i use at the moment is a 42inch


----------



## scats (13 September 2022)

peanutsmumma said:



			The girth i use at the moment is a 42inch
		
Click to expand...

Ah ok, I have a 48” that I’ve decided to sell.


----------



## Katie&Judy (13 September 2022)

scats said:



			Ah ok, I have a 48” that I’ve decided to sell.
		
Click to expand...

Just out of morbid curiosity 
How much?


----------



## KHippo (14 September 2022)

First 11 pages of this thread had me almost ordering one for sensitive girthy chestnut mare - then I reached the posts about rubbing  

What are they like for elbow clearance - as in does the "space" make the girth straps stick out from the body enough to catch elbow skin more? My mare rubs the skin on her elbows when the wrinkly bits roll back over the outside of her girth, so everything is covered in sheepskin. Nothing on the underside of girth or saddle rubs her at all, just the skin on the back of her elbows. She's in a Wow saddle with shaped Wintec dressage girth & Lemieux cover currently.


----------



## ycbm (14 September 2022)

In theory,  the skin will slide back under the gap instead of bunching up over the girth,  but I'd definitely want to try one out before buying in that scenario.  
.


----------



## heinz_horse (14 September 2022)

Red-1 said:



			I just had a look for a sheepskin liner, but it says it is just for the sternum plate. Yesterday, this happened...

View attachment 99268


It seems to have rubbed just above the sternum plate.
		
Click to expand...

This is what I’m afraid of!
My saddler recommended 4 nose band covers for the girth straps


----------



## Red-1 (14 September 2022)

heinz_horse said:



			This is what I’m afraid of!
My saddler recommended 4 nose band covers for the girth straps
		
Click to expand...

I have the long straps so I doubt they would be long enough. 

It has threatened to rub before, left a mark. For some reason, on that day, it did it properly. We only did an hour's walk out too.


----------



## quizzie (14 September 2022)

Red-1 said:



			I have the long straps so I doubt they would be long enough.

It has threatened to rub before, left a mark. For some reason, on that day, it did it properly. We only did an hour's walk out too.
		
Click to expand...

Would rein covers be long enough?


----------



## Fieldlife (14 September 2022)

heinz_horse said:



			This is what I’m afraid of!
My saddler recommended 4 nose band covers for the girth straps
		
Click to expand...

https://www.equus.co.uk/products/bu...1EEMM09B5ctfIMZh5sDqqfK7yaiIaFI0aAm9-EALw_wcB


----------



## iknowmyvalue (17 September 2022)

Can now confirm the straps aren’t too much of a PITA to change from short to long, probably takes less than 5mins.

plus I was distinctly happy about the fake-leatherness this morning as I merrily hosed all the sand off it from our beach ride!


----------



## Red-1 (17 September 2022)

Fieldlife said:



https://www.equus.co.uk/products/bu...1EEMM09B5ctfIMZh5sDqqfK7yaiIaFI0aAm9-EALw_wcB

Click to expand...

I would worry about them twisting and the velcro becoming trapped next to the skin. TBH, it makes it a more clumsy piece of kit. Mine is having a holiday now but if it happens again, I think I will sell and just get a LeMieux Gel TeK girth. I doubt that would need a cover as it is so soft and smooth.


----------



## Identityincrisis (17 September 2022)

I'm sure @ycbm and i should be brand ambassadors 🤣

I ended up biting the bullet and buying a second (long) girth rather than mess on changing straps. I had no issues with my other long girth but had felt after such a great result with the short it was worth the try.

I certainly haven't been disappointed! Cantering out and about, he now has a much longer stride and is lowering his neck (previously very Araby with head and neck very high) which makes it much easier to get up off his back. 

Last night i took him showjumping training.  The last time we went to a jumping clinic the instructor suggested a martingale as he was throwing his head up before jumps. Last night we had none of that and we were jumping 85cm whereas previously we jumped max 70cm (he had potential obviously but last night he was just going so well) 

As YCBM has observed,  I'm sure his sides are filling out where the gap is and he is so consistent in his outline now.

I realise this, like everything else,  is down to horse's confo and preference but I'm so pleased i found these girths


----------



## Eventing2022 (19 September 2022)

Tried mine for the first time today. He was definitely more willing to stretch down, was really offering that. And a definite feeling of more shoulder freedom.  He just felt....quieter and softer to ride.
I really struggled with how tight to have it though. With the holes the same as on my previous normal girth I felt like it was maybe too loose to get my hand in just under the saddle flap where wow say to feel. But I don't want to overtighten it or have it higher one side than the other


----------



## Floxie (30 September 2022)

Can anyone please tell me if these are at all elasticated? My boy is in a 52" Prolite but it has elastic both ends, and can be a stretch to fasten when he's excited and balloons, but then goes up to about hole 4 either side when he exhales. I don't know whether to try the 52" Free Space or a 54" >.<


----------



## ycbm (30 September 2022)

Not elastic at all. 
.


----------



## Eventing2022 (1 October 2022)

So, a few weeks on, I've also jumped in it...and I don't think he likes it! He seems uncomfortable jumping in it, on the flat he does seem to be going better than his other girth, but every time when I get on I have a moment or two of unhappy/backwards/napping which I dont get in his other girth. 
I guess it's horses for courses!


----------



## Eventing2022 (11 October 2022)

Just incase anyone is interested before I put it on ebay....
48 inch, brown, used 4 times for sale £230 plus postage


----------



## lizziebell (26 November 2022)

After lots of research I’ve bought a Freespace girth. It only arrived yesterday so I’ve only used it once for lunging. My question to those of you who have been using it for sometime, is how do you know when its tight enough? I went by being able to comfortably slide my hand between the girth buckles and the horses side. Thanks


----------



## Fieldlife (26 November 2022)

lizziebell said:



			After lots of research I’ve bought a Freespace girth. It only arrived yesterday so I’ve only used it once for lunging. My question to those of you who have been using it for sometime, is how do you know when its tight enough? I went by being able to comfortably slide my hand between the girth buckles and the horses side. Thanks
		
Click to expand...

check tightness at very bottom not at sides. Stays looser at sides.


----------



## ycbm (26 November 2022)

lizziebell said:



			After lots of research I’ve bought a Freespace girth. It only arrived yesterday so I’ve only used it once for lunging. My question to those of you who have been using it for sometime, is how do you know when its tight enough? I went by being able to comfortably slide my hand between the girth buckles and the horses side. Thanks
		
Click to expand...

I check it just at the bottom of the saddle flap but I've never done my girth up as tight as others like it.

I'm glad you brought the thread back,  it saves me searching to update it.
.


----------



## ycbm (26 November 2022)

Nearly 5 months review.

Ludo has changed  shape completely in his barrel.  Instead of a big gap at the side I can now only just get my flat hand into it.  He also has the best topline on his neck,  which is long and weedy,  frankly ,  in his life.  That has carried back behind his wither and he has better arch clearance on the saddle without it having been adjusted.  Now mud is here I love it being plastic and it still doesn't show the slightest sign of wear,  so it's tough.


----------



## MagicMelon (26 November 2022)

Good to hear how its gone ycbm. I just find it such a shame that they're so expensive, means a lot us poor folk cant afford one which is a shame if ultimately they are kinder and comfier for the horse which all of us want obviously. They cant cost much to make considering they're not even leather...


----------



## ycbm (26 November 2022)

MagicMelon said:



			I just find it such a shame that they're so expensive, means a lot us poor folk cant afford one which is a shame if ultimately they are kinder and comfier for the horse which all of us want obviously. They cant cost much to make considering they're not even leather...
		
Click to expand...

WOW have never been a bargain brand but they are technologically advanced. The saddles are about £3k new now.  With this girth,  they have to recoup all their design and testing costs, which won't have been small.  They are very well made and they take a lot of work to make,  which is done in Kent not in the Far East. The material can't be just any old plastic,  the way it isn't showing signs of wear. 
.


----------



## lizziebell (27 November 2022)

ycbm said:



			I check it just at the bottom of the sale flap but I've never done my girth up as tight as others like it.

I'm glad you brought the thread back,  it saves me searching to update it.
.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks. Ill check beneath the saddle flap when I ride in it today (I do have the girth done up as near to the flap as possible). I don’t like tight girths, but equally as this is on a youngster I want to ensure saddle stays put with any unpredictable silliness.


----------



## lizziebell (27 November 2022)

MagicMelon said:



			Good to hear how its gone ycbm. I just find it such a shame that they're so expensive, means a lot us poor folk cant afford one which is a shame if ultimately they are kinder and comfier for the horse which all of us want obviously. They cant cost much to make considering they're not even leather...
		
Click to expand...

They are priced similarly to all the other modern girths such as the Scharf and Stubben equisoft. I was going to buy a Fairfax girth as that is what my others wear, but since I bought those there has been even more research and development into girths. The fairfax is just as expensive, and now I have the Freespace I do think the quality of the material, even though it isn’t leather is far superior to the Fairfax leather. I’ve had the Fairfax girths for 10 years and they are still going strong, so if the Freespace lasts that long then I do think it’s money well spent.


----------



## sbloom (27 November 2022)

Girths, good shim pads etc take skilled work to put together.  Hate to say it, and it sounds horribly dismissive and sharp, but horses are expensive - count yourself lucky if cheaper options happen to work.


----------



## lizziebell (27 November 2022)

Still not convinced I’ve got the tightness right, but this morning was the first time ridden with it so think it’ll be a bit of trial and error. I’m also not sure whether the single straps work for my horse, but I did buy the double strap holder too so I’ll change it and try that tomorrow. It is a little annoying that there aren’t stirrup leather holders further down the straps as I have a lot of leather flapping around - might have to bodge that with a few plating bands.

I didn’t notice much difference lunging yesterday, but then he was being a bit of a prat so I was preoccupied with just getting him doing loads of transitions and listening, rather than watching for any obvious improvements.

As a young horse who is built uphill and has a lot of movement naturally, I wasn’t expecting to feel much difference today, but right from the start he felt more relaxed in the walk and much more through over his back. I didn’t think he could move much bigger than he already does, but there was a noticeable difference. The canter was interesting - he has a big canter to balance and where he’s still weak in this area he has a tendency to fix a bit through the poll and withers, sucks back a bit and blocks the shoulders coming forward (which in turn doesn’t allow his hind to come under enough), but today he was so much more supple through the front end he didn’t seem to know what to do with this new found feeling and we had all sorts of head/ neck positions and varying degrees of contact. So the canter is still a work in progress, but in a positive way.


----------



## Pippity (27 November 2022)

Further update on mine on a rotund cob: I've dumped it and gone back to my usual string girth.

I honestly couldn't see any difference in how she went, and it was so much more faff to deal with than the string girth, that I didn't see the point. It also felt less stable, especially when mounting.

I'll be putting it up on Preloved when I get round to wiping it down and taking photos. (Brown, 50", if anybody wants to save me the hassle of listing it.)

I think the effects are probably very dependent on shape, and my horse just isn't the right shape for it to work.


----------



## Identityincrisis (27 November 2022)

For what it's worth I'll add my update too😊 

I still love my 2 wows, the change in shape, strength and balance have been amazing and it is the only change i have made. His base of neck and wither have popped, he has filled out the gaps around the girth. 

My instructor's daughter saw him for the first time since changing girths and she was shocked at the change.

Obviously, judging by other's reviews it doesn't suit every horse (what does?!) And it's an expensive gamble but it has given me the horse i thought should be underneath me


----------



## dixie (3 December 2022)

Is there Anywhere that this girth can be trialled now ?

I’m interested but it’s so pricey just to see no difference and it sounds very fiddly. 

But he sounds fairly similar to YCBMs horse, so there might be a glimmer of hope that this might help a bit.


----------



## Red-1 (3 December 2022)

I'll be giving mine another go. It rubbed him just before his holiday but I've bought a sheepskin sleeve for each side so we will se if he prefers that.

I am back lightly riding, but the saddler is coming in 2 weeks and after that he will be starting back in work proper.


----------



## iknowmyvalue (3 December 2022)

My update: still like it and still using it! I didn’t find it completely revolutionised his way of going, but I do think it has been one of the pieces in the puzzle of getting him to where he is now on the flat.

I haven’t found it makes such a difference in his jumping, but maybe the adrenaline and love of the job in that area overrode any discomfort from a standard girth. Or maybe because we don’t jump very often I’ve not had many opportunities to notice. Either way, I’ll carry on using it there too because I have it, and if he’s more comfortable on the flat, it must be more comfortable for jumping too…


----------



## quizzie (3 December 2022)

Think it is very "marmite". I tried one, and my horse hated it.

The first time I tried it, he took a while to start going forward properly, took slightly longer the second time, and resolutely refused to go forward at all on the third occasion.  So I immediately put on his original girth, sigh of relief and forward straight away.


----------



## soloequestrian (12 December 2022)

I'm giving up on mine - neither horse seems to react to it in any way and I find it a faff.  How much would I expect to get second hand?  Lightly used, perfect condition brown 54 inch (if anyone is looking!).


----------



## scats (13 December 2022)

soloequestrian said:



			I'm giving up on mine - neither horse seems to react to it in any way and I find it a faff.  How much would I expect to get second hand?  Lightly used, perfect condition brown 54 inch (if anyone is looking!).
		
Click to expand...

I got £180 for mine.  Probably could have got a bit more if I’d tried.


----------



## Vikthehorse (6 January 2023)

Hi there, have always read this thread with interest and actually purchased the long version. Now however as hsve dressage saddle and bought short version, i have a 56‘ wow long freespace girth for sale if anyone interested? My horse def seems more free moving in it…


----------



## ycbm (6 January 2023)

6 month review. 

No sign of wear at all,  whatever synthetic they are making it out of,  it's tough! 

I can barely get my fingers in the gaps at the sides, he's changed shape so much (and it's not fat!).
.


----------

